# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة الاثنين 4/4/2016

## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*يسعد صباحك  فراس الشفيع
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*وصل الخرطوم اللاعب اليوغندي جمال سالم و ذلك بعد حصوله على تاشيرة دخول للخرطوم بسبب تخلفه المفاجيء قبل يومين و يتوقع ن يغادر خلال الساعات القادمة لمصر بغرض الانضمام لبعثة المريخ هناك للمشاركة في الاعداد لمقابلة الفريق المهمة ضد وفاق سطيف الجزائري 9 ابريل الجاري على ملعب استاد المريخ في ذهاب دور الـــــــــــــــــــــــ(16) لابطال افريقيا
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*سجل مساء أمس حارس المريخ السابق وحارس منتخب مصر وحارس مرمى فريق وادي دجلة زيارة مساء أمس إلى مقر معسكر المريخ بفندق موفمبيك بمدينة 6 أكتوبر، حيث التقي برئيس البعثة الكابتن عادل أبو جريشة الذي تربطه به علاقات حميمة وجيدة، وقد التقى الحضري بزملائه اللاعبين الذين زاملوه في المريخ بقيادة القائد راجي عبد العاطي، حيث قضى الحضري وقتا شيقا وطبيا مع أفراد البعثة، وتناول معهم وجبة العشاء، ووجدت زيارة الحضري صدى طيبا في نفوس البعثة المريخية التي شكرته على الزيارة، ومن جانبه خص الحضري الصحيفة بتصريحات صحفية قال فيها: إنه سعيد كل السعادة بزيارته مقر بعثة المريخ، مبينا أن زيارته إلى البعثة ليست بالشيء المستغرب، مؤكدا أن المريخ حاليا يوجود في بلده في الثاني، ذاكرا أنه ليس محتاجا لشكر على هذه الزيارة إنما الواجب يحتم عليه ذلك؛ لما يربطه من علاقات جيدة مع الأسرة المريخية، وأنه- بالطبع- لن ينسى تلك السنوات التي قضاها في رحاب المريخ والدفاع عن شعاره، وتطرق عصام الحضري إلى مشوار الفرقة الحمراء في البطولة الأفريقية، مشيرا إلى أنه لا توجد هناك مباريات صعبة وسهلة، ومن يبحث عن البطولة لا يهمه يلاعب ميين، وأعتقد أن المشاركة في البطولة الأفريقية محتاجة إلى عمل كبير وتركيز جيد وراحة تامة وأداء التدريبات في مواعيدها؛ حتى يستطيع الفريق أن يظهر بالصورة المثلى في المشوار الأفريقي والتقدم خطوات كبيرة نحو تحقيق اللقب بعد أن اقترب منه الأحمر كثيرا في النسخة السابقة، وتمنى حارس المريخ السابق أن يوفق فريق المريخ في تجاوز محطة وفاق سطيف الحزائري والتأهل إلى دوري المجموعات، ومن ثم المنافسة على إحراز لقب البطولة الأفريقية، وفي الختام نقل عصام الحضري تحياته إلى القاعدة الجماهيرية المريخية الكبيرة، وطالبها بمواصلة دعمها، ومساندتها الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*عناوين صحيفة المريخ
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
âœ¯ فى تجربة تحضيرية عصر اليوم..المريخ يختبر قواه أمام المقاصة قبل معركة السبت
âœ¯ قلق لبعثة الجزائر..عبدالتام لترتيبات مباراتى الوفاق..عصام مزمل لتعبئة الجماهير 
âœ¯ وعبدالماجد يتبرع بطباعة تذاكر مباراة المريخ الأفريقية
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
عناوين صحيفة الصدى
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
âœ¯ المريخ يواجه مصر المقاصه عصر اليوم والإصابة تبعد العجب وجابر
âœ¯ سالمون يفاجئ البلجيكى ويتألق فى التقسيمة..وجمال سالم يصل فجراً وينضم للبعثة ظهر
اليوم
âœ¯ لوك إيمال: سأختبر تشكيلة الوفاق فى تجربة اليومي وسعيد بتألق سالمون
âœ¯ منتخبنا الوطنى للشباب يتعادل مع الكينى ويطعن فى أعمار لاعبيه
âœ¯ الشروق تدخل على الخط وتطلب نقل عدد من مباريات الممتاز
âœ¯ مجموعة همد تدفع ببرنامج طموح لإكتساح إنتخابات إتحاد الخرطوم
âœ¯ الإصابة تبعد رمضان عجب وعبده جابر عن تحضيرات المريخ
âœ¯ لوك إيمال: سأختبر تشكيلة الوفاق فى تجربة اليومي وسعيد بعودة سالمون
âœ¯ كوفى..بكرى وعنكبة يشعلون التدريب بالأهداف الجميلة
âœ¯ المريخ يواجه مصر المقاصة عصر اليوم بتشكيلة الوفاق
âœ¯ سالمون يشارك فى التقسيمة بصورة طبيعية ويظهر بمستوى جيد
âœ¯ تواصل مع الكابتن عادل أبوجريشه..جمال سالم يصل الخرطوم فجراً وينضم لبعثة المريخ
ظهر اليوم
âœ¯ رشيد الطاهر: إدارة الوفاق وافقت على إستضافة بعثة المريخ يفندق الهيلتون بالجزائر
âœ¯ التلفزيون يتحرك بقوة من أجل حل أزمة البث
âœ¯ الأسود تقهر الخرطوم الوطنى بهدف
âœ¯ الهلال يكسب الموردة بثنائية والشغيل يشارك فى التجربة
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
âœ¯ جمال سالم يعود فجراً..والمريخ يواجه مصر المقاصة
âœ¯ الأحمر يتدرب على فترتين..ونسى ينفى تمرد فييرا ويؤكد:الأوغندى متبقى لديه نصف
مرتب فقط
âœ¯ الإعلام الجزائرى يواصل إرهابه للتحكيم..منتخبنا الشاب يتعثر بالتعادل الإيجابى مع نظيره
الكينى
âœ¯ المريخ يتدرب على فترتين أمس
âœ¯ المريخ يواجه مصر المقاصة
âœ¯ ونسى ينفى تمرد علاء
âœ¯ جمال سالم يعود فجراً
âœ¯ صيانة شاملة للقلعة الحمراء
âœ¯ منتخبنا الشاب يتعادل مع كينيا
âœ¯ هلال كادوقلى يفوز على الخرطوم الوطنى
âœ¯ إعلام الجزائر يواصل إرهابه للحكام
âœ¯ إجتماع مهم للجنة مباراة الوفاق
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
عناوين صحيفة الزاوية
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
âœ¯ لجنة التسيير تؤكد تسليمه مستحقاته كاملة
âœ¯ إحتواء أزمة جمال سالم..واللاعب يغادر للقاهرة اليوم
âœ¯ المريخ يختبر توليفة سطيف أمام مصر المقاصة..وإيمال يتحسر على إصابتى العجب وجابر
âœ¯ همد: سنحصل على 3 مليارات قبل السفر للجزائر..وصوت الأحمر لصالحى فى إنتخابات
الخرطوم
âœ¯ مجلس المريخ يكون لجان المباراة الأفريقية
âœ¯ الهلال يجتاز القراقير فى بروفة النيل
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية والعربية :
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
* مارسيال يدخل التاريخ ويقود مانشستر يونايتد لعبور ايفرتون
* ليستر سيتي يقترب من حلم البريمييرليج بعبور ساوثهامبتون
* ريال سوسييداد يهزم إشبيلية بثنائية في عقر داره
* مالاجا يعادل إسبانيول في الدوري الإسباني
* تورينو يسقط إنتر ويضعف آماله في الصعود الى المركز الثالث
* ميلان يسقط أمام أتلانتا.. وفيورنتينا يتعادل مع سامبدوريا
* أودينيزي يقهر نابولي بثلاثية ويقدم هدية غالية ليوفنتوس
* روما يحسم ديربي العاصمة الكئيب امام لاتسيو
* فولاند ينقذ هوفنهايم من الهزيمة أمام كولن في الدوري الألماني 
* مونشنجلادباخ يسحق هيرتا برلين ويجدد آماله الأوروبية
* أياكس يستعيد صدارة الدوري الهولندي بفوزه على زفوله
* ليل يعبر نانت بثلاثية في الدوري الفرنسي
* فنربخشة التركي يرصد 7 ملايين يورو لضم شفاينشتايجر نجم مانشستر يونايتد
* إيتو يسجل في تعادل أنطاليا سبور مع أكهيسار التركي
* رسمياً.. لاتسيو يقيل مدربه ستيفانو بيولي بعد رباعية روما
* ميسي يسعى لمواصلة هوايته المفضلة أمام أتلتيكو مدريد
* تقرير اخباري : فان جال قد يستمر مع مانشستر يونايتد حتى 2017
* إقالة المدير الفني لنادي هانوفر الألماني توماس شاف 
* ريبيري: نحلم باللقب الأوروبي قبل رحيل جوارديولا
* رانييري: ليستر سيتي يتدرب بنفس الطريقة منذ بداية الموسم
* قائد نابولي: لقب الدوري الايطالي لا يزال حلماً
* تكريم تشارلتون الهدّاف التاريخي لليونايتد في أولد ترافورد
* الترجي يحسم الديربي المثير امام الافريقي في تونس
* الشباب يخسر أمام القادسية في الدوري السعودي
* نجران يعمّق جراح هجر في الدوري السعودي
* الأهلي طرابلس يهزم السويحلي وديًا استعدادًا لأسيك ميموزا الإيفواري
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯â  œ¯
âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :
â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :
* النِّيل شندي (-- : --) الأهلي شندي
الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: غير متلفزة
..................................................  .....
â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 31 :
* ليفانتي (-- : --) سبورتينغ خيخون
الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3
..................................................  .....
â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 28 :
* بولونيا (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا
الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4
"جميـــع المبـــاريـــات بتــــوقيــت الســـودان ( جرينتش + 3)"
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯â  œ¯
âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :
â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :
* هلال كادوقلي (1 : 0) الخرطوم الوطني
..................................................  .....
â—„ الدوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 31 :
* ليستر سيتي (1 : 0) ساوثهامتون
* مانشستر يونايتد (1 : 0) إيفرتون
..................................................  .....
â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 31 :
* أتلتيك بيلباو (1 : 1) غرناطة
* مالاجا (1 : 1) إسبانيول
* إشبيلية (1 : 2) ريال سوسييداد
..................................................  .....
â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 28 :
* أتلانتا (2 : 1) ميلان
* لاتسيو (1 : 4) روما
* انتر ميلان (1 : 2) تورينو
..................................................  .....
â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 28 :
* مونشنغلادباخ (5 : 0) هيرتا برلين
* هوفنهايم (1 : 1) كولن
..................................................  .....
â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 32 :
* باستيا (2 : 1) مارسيليا
* لوريان (1 : 3) ليون
..................................................  .....
â—„ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 21 :
* هجر (1 : 2) نجران
* الشباب (0 : 2) القادسية
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯

مُشَرًؤٌعّ الُدًعّمُ الُجَمُاهّيّرًيّâœھâœھâœھ 2870 âœھâœھâœھنٌآآدُيّكَ يّنٌآآدُيّكَ
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*اكد نادي المريخ ان جماهير الهلال لم تتسبب في إنهيار سور الملعب خلال مباراة الهلال والاهلي الخرطوم في الدوري الممتاز حيث اشار مدير استاد المريخ ان ما حدث طبيعي خاصة ان اعمال الصيانة تجري في ذلك الجزاء من السور وذكر ان هناك بعض الصور انتشرت في المواقع الالكترونية لا اساس لها من الصحة الغرض منها تأجيج نار الفتنة بين الناديين العملاقين.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*كشفت المتابعات ان احد الاندية بالممتاز قرر معاقبة لاعبي الفريق الذين تعرضوا لخسارة كبيرة في الدوري الممتاز علي اداء المران منتصف النهار وبملعب ترابي المعروف بملاعب الليق بعد ان ابدي مجلس الادارة غضبه الشديد من الهزيمة بالرغم من ان الفريق ظل يقدم مستويات جيدة في مباريات الدوري الممتاز وحقق نتائج باهرة امام اندية المقدمة.
*

----------


## ezzeo

*صباحكم خير و بركة يا الحبان 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

كشفت المتابعات ان احد الاندية بالممتاز قرر معاقبة لاعبي الفريق الذين تعرضوا لخسارة كبيرة في الدوري الممتاز علي اداء المران منتصف النهار وبملعب ترابي المعروف بملاعب الليق بعد ان ابدي مجلس الادارة غضبه الشديد من الهزيمة بالرغم من ان الفريق ظل يقدم مستويات جيدة في مباريات الدوري الممتاز وحقق نتائج باهرة امام اندية المقدمة.



النادى ده منووووووو
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذابومؤيد
طبعا المدير الشامل دا بيكون الكل في الكل وبيكون عارف كل حاجة ودا بوازي الاعلامي الشامل في عالم القنوات الفضائية ....
طبعا القصة دي ما ناجحة في عالم كرة القدم يا سعادة المدير !!
قلنا ليك زمان ماتكون مشتت كدة وتملأ لينا الدكة ..
اسه كمان جابت ليها تصريحات ونظريات إعلامية !!
معقولة لكن 
قلنا الدكة ممكن نكلم المخرج مايجيب صورتك كتير تقوم تشتت لينا الكلام في الجرايد!!
عرفنا كل شى كمان جابت ليها تقيم فني ..
الأخ هيقتا مدرب حراس النصر وحارس كولمبيا سابقا 
عشان تدينا لعبة خلفية كدة
هيقتا جازف في كورة بحركة إزدواجية خلفية
انت عايز تجازف لينا بمباراة التاهل للمجموعات ....
غايتو تصريحك مبالغة !!!
كل يوم نقول ياناس التسيير مدير الكرة عشان يفصل العمل ويحلحل مشاكل اللاعبين !!
يظهر لينا المدير الشامل صاحب المناصب الكثيرة بتصريحات تحبط اصغر مشجع !!
**************************
تصريحوا دا لو مخاطب بيه جمال سالم نبشروا انو جمال مابقراء جرايدنا ومابعرف عربي !!
ولو الكلام دا بيخاطبنا نحن الجماهير نقول ليه عفوا الدوائر مشغولة حاليا بمهمات جديدة غير النفرة المالية..
عايز تفهمنا شنو بالزبط
ناس طالعة من فرحة نفرة 
عايزها ترجع منكسرة
بتصريحك دا!!
مامكن رايك دا تحتفظ بيه لنفسك 
مزعجنا بيه لشنو !!!
ولو رايك دا للإعلام تأكد انو في اعلام موازي منتظر اي سقطة او خبر عشان يشمت فينا.. 
نحن نسكتهم بأعمالنا ونفراتنا وانت تفتح لينا باب شماتة جديد!!
ولو كلامك موجه لناس التسيير كان ترفع تلفونك وتكلم المجلس ولا ما عندك رصيد!!
**************************
نجي لناس التسيير اها ياجماعة امبارح وصيناكم بالسترة وقلنا ليكم انستروا باقي الشهر دا ...
مامكن كل يوم 
مضرب لينا لاعب 
ومرات مدرب
الدور الجاي منو !!
انتو قايلين الكورة دي بتمشي بالجرورة وبالدين !!
لو مفتكرين دا فريق حلة تكونوا بالغتو!!
دا المريخ عارفين شنو المريخ ..
سفر بالقطاعي وسكتنا
لاعب ومدرب مضرب سكتنا
كمان ياجماعة ماتكترو لينا السكات !!
قدر ما قلنا نقيف معاكم تفشلونا وتحرجونا!!!
وصيناكم واجهوا مشاكلكم بالصدق ،،،
يوم قلتو مباراة سطيف محتاجة لي اثنين مليار الناس اتلمت ودفعت نص مليار ويوم المباراة حتدفع نص مليار تاني تذاكر يعني الناس ماقصرت ...
مقصرين معانا مالكم وتتعاملوا معانا بعدم مصداقية !!
مشكلتكم تجيبو الكلام لنفسيكم !!


**************************
تبقي من الزمن خمسة ايام والصور الوصلت للملعب ما تطمن ياناس المنشأت قلنا ليكم لو ماقادرين علي الصيانة افتحوا الباب للقروبات تحت اشرافكم ...
تاني عزركم خلو الناس يشتغلوا تحت اشرافكم بدل مربعين يدينكم وتكتفوا يدين القروبات معاكم!!
الناس الايام دي مستعدة تعمل اي شي من اجل الزعيم ماتحبطوها بتعنتكم وتصريحاتكم الإعلامية المحبطة !!
ياشفوت الايام دي البسوا نظارات وما تطالعوا المنشتات
ركزوا في النفرة وفي القروبات ...
باقي من الزمن خمسة ايام ماتشتتوا افكاركم بتصريحات عنترية ومستفذة !!


*************************
حنة النفرة ماشالت لسه ولونها كبدى !!


تطلع منكم تصريحات تملأ الصحف بالاحباط والنظريات 
حزرنا من الشتل !!
وحزرنا من العنتريات!!
واديناكم العلاج لكن مصرين تجرونا خارج نطاق التعبئة الجماهيرية !!
نحن نبني في القروبات وانتو تهدموا بالتصريحات!!
قلنا ليكم فعلوا المكتب الإعلامي لمحاربة الشتل وتوحيد الخطاب الإعلامي..
لكن نلقاها من وين ولا من وين !!


*************************
ختاما 
ارحمونا يرحمكم الله 
*************************
ونحن علي المدرج نشجع ونتفرج لكن شكلو المباراة الجاية حنكون في مساطب الدوري الانجليزي المدرج والملعب فاتحين في بعض حنكون الغرفة والصالة فاتحين في الحوش!!
بس بالمناسبة دي ممكن تجيب لينا عقوبات !!
الاتحاد الافريقي مابعرف الاعذار وعندو شروط ومواصفات عايزين تجهجونا ذي موضوع الجماعة والكشافات!!


**************************
همسة اخيرة
ياريس لو مسافر مصر وشايل الرواتب والدولارات عليك الله سوق معاك مساعد مدرب ومدير كرة عشان تختفي التصريحات وكل زول يعرف مهمتو شنو 
مدير الكرة مهم ذي الرواتب واحد ومساعد المدرب برضو مهم لكن كدى جيبوا مدير الكرة قبل مباراة الذهاب !!
لخبطه الكيمان في اللحمة ماسمحة عايزين تجبرونا عليها في الكورة!!
اللاعبين ديل ماواحد وماكلهم بيعترفوا بالمدير الشامل !!
وصية لناس التسيير 
خففوا الخطاب الاعلامي ووحدوه ماكل واحد فيكم طالع في منبر ويخطب فينا !!
الوقت ماوقت تصريحات وخلق اعذار وتحديات مع اللاعبين الوقت وقت العمل ..
خمسه يوم ماخمسة شهور عشان تعيشونا علي اعصابنا !!
الناس طموحها دوري الابطال عايزين تشفقونا للوصول لدوري المجموعات!!!
معاكم نص مليار وزوعوها علي اللاعبين عشان نحن نرتاح .....
بالله خلونا نركز في نفرة المدرجات لو سمحتوا......


*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




النادى ده منووووووو



  تقريبا فريق النسور
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*وصف البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ التجربة التي تنتظر المريخ اليوم أمام مصر المقاصة بأنها تجربة حقيقية ومن العيار الثقيل وأمام فريق محترم يشارك في بطولة الكونفدرالية لذلك لن تكون هناك فرصة سانحة أمامه أفضل من هذه حتى يختبر العناصر التي يرغب في الدفع بها أمام وفاق سطيف وتابع: تشكيلتي جاهزة ولكني أريد أن أقف على مدى جاهزية هذه العناصر واذا وجدت أن هناك عناصر غير جاهزة أو تعاني من الإرهاق استطيع أن ألجأ للبدائل المتاحة أمامي وكذلك هذه التجربة فرصة لتجهيز بديل رمضان عجب في الجهة اليمنى لأننا ينبغي أن نحتاط لكل شئ لأن إصابة رمضان تجددت ولا أدري اذا ما كان سيعود على وجه السرعة ليشارك مع الفريق أم لا وما يُقال عن العجب ينطبق على عبده جابر وهذا أمر طبيعي بالنسبة للعناصر التي شاركت مع المنتخب وعانت من إرهاق لا مثيل له, عبّر لوك ايمال عن بالغ سعادته بمشاركة سالمون بصورة طبيعية في المران المسائي لفريقه لافتاً إلى أن مشاركة النيجيري في التقسيمة دون أن يشكو من أي متاعب دليل على أنه استفاد من الجلسات العلاجية ومن التدريبات البدنية وأصبح جاهزاً لتقديم خدماته للفريق بصورة طبيعية لكن ايمال عاد وأشار إلى أنه من السابق لأوانه الحديث عن جاهزية سالمون للمشاركة في مباراة الذهاب أمام الوفاق.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أصبح المريخ مهدداً بفقدان خدمات الثنائي رمضان عجب الظهير الأيمن للفريق وعبده جابر المهاجم اللذين تعرضا للإصابة في مران الفريق أمس بالقاهرة الأمر الذي جعل الجهاز الفني يتخوف من غياب هذا الثنائي في مباراة وفاق سطيف يوم السبت المقبل الحاسمة خاصة رمضان عجب الذي يشارك أساسياً على خانة الطرف الأيمن فيما لن تؤثر إصابة عبده جابر على مقدمة المريخ الهجومية في ظل توافر عناصر مميزة في تلك الخانة مثل بكري المدينة وعنكبة وتراوري وأوكراه وسيعمل المدير الفني البلجيكي ايمال على تجهيز اللاعب أحمد ضفر حتى يكون جاهزاً للمشاركة في خانة الطرف الأيمن في مباراة الوفاق حال تأكد غياب رمضان عجب عن تلك المباراة للإصابة.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أكمل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ترتيبات استقبال بعثة وفاق سطيف الجزائري للخرطوم يوم الأربعاء المقبل لمواجهة الأحمر يوم السبت في ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال وتم الحجز لبعثة الفريق الجزائري بفندق كورانثيا بالخرطوم ويرغب المريخ في توفير معاملة طيبة للوفاق حتى يجد نفس تلك المعاملة في الجزائر عند مغادرته إلى هناك لأداء جولة الإياب في التاسع عشر من الشهر الحالي.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*طه علي البشير يقاضي صحيفة الاسياد والمحكمة تحدد 21 لجلسة الجكومي ضد الكاردينال
لجأ رجل الأعمال السوداني المعروف ورئيس نادي الهلال السابق طه علي البشير لمقاضاة صحيفة الأسياد الرياضية بنيابه الصحافة والمطبوعات وقدم حكيم الهلال حسب ما علمت(سودانا فوق) المحامي عادل عبد الغني للترافع ومن ناحية أخري حددت المحكمة جلست يوم 21 أبريل موعدا لأولي محاكمات محمد سيد احمد الجكومي ضد الكاردينال
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أوضح أحمد علي مصطفى سكرتير نادي مريخ كوستي أنهم استغنوا عن خدمات المحترف اليوغندي اباتشي وفسخوا عقده بالتراضي لأسباب فنية لافتاً إلى أنهم سيقومون بتحويل زكريا ناسو لاعب الفريق إلى خانة اليوغندي لوليما كلاعب محترف بعد أن توقف نشاط زكريا ناسو مع الفريق بسبب إيقاف تسجيل اللاعبين الذين ينتمون لمنطقة أبيي، وذكر أحمد علي أن الرهيب يوالي تحضيراته الجادة بصورة طبيعية استعداداً لبقية مبارياته في الدورة الأولى للدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الرائع فراس الشفيع على الابداعات

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

سجل مساء أمس حارس المريخ السابق وحارس منتخب مصر وحارس مرمى فريق وادي دجلة زيارة مساء أمس إلى مقر معسكر المريخ بفندق موفمبيك بمدينة 6 أكتوبر، حيث التقي برئيس البعثة الكابتن عادل أبو جريشة الذي تربطه به علاقات حميمة وجيدة، وقد التقى الحضري بزملائه اللاعبين الذين زاملوه في المريخ بقيادة القائد راجي عبد العاطي، حيث قضى الحضري وقتا شيقا وطبيا مع أفراد البعثة، وتناول معهم وجبة العشاء، ووجدت زيارة الحضري صدى طيبا في نفوس البعثة المريخية التي شكرته على الزيارة، ومن جانبه خص الحضري الصحيفة بتصريحات صحفية قال فيها: إنه سعيد كل السعادة بزيارته مقر بعثة المريخ، مبينا أن زيارته إلى البعثة ليست بالشيء المستغرب، مؤكدا أن المريخ حاليا يوجود في بلده في الثاني، ذاكرا أنه ليس محتاجا لشكر على هذه الزيارة إنما الواجب يحتم عليه ذلك؛ لما يربطه من علاقات جيدة مع الأسرة المريخية، وأنه- بالطبع- لن ينسى تلك السنوات التي قضاها في رحاب المريخ والدفاع عن شعاره، وتطرق عصام الحضري إلى مشوار الفرقة الحمراء في البطولة الأفريقية، مشيرا إلى أنه لا توجد هناك مباريات صعبة وسهلة، ومن يبحث عن البطولة لا يهمه يلاعب ميين، وأعتقد أن المشاركة في البطولة الأفريقية محتاجة إلى عمل كبير وتركيز جيد وراحة تامة وأداء التدريبات في مواعيدها؛ حتى يستطيع الفريق أن يظهر بالصورة المثلى في المشوار الأفريقي والتقدم خطوات كبيرة نحو تحقيق اللقب بعد أن اقترب منه الأحمر كثيرا في النسخة السابقة، وتمنى حارس المريخ السابق أن يوفق فريق المريخ في تجاوز محطة وفاق سطيف الحزائري والتأهل إلى دوري المجموعات، ومن ثم المنافسة على إحراز لقب البطولة الأفريقية، وفي الختام نقل عصام الحضري تحياته إلى القاعدة الجماهيرية المريخية الكبيرة، وطالبها بمواصلة دعمها، ومساندتها الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.



لفتة رائعة منك يا كابتن الحضري
واتمنى بعد اعتزاله الاستعانة به لتدريب حراس الزعيم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

النادى ده منووووووو



النسور
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قالت مصادر عالية الثقة داخل قناة الشروق الفضائية ل (سودانا فوق) ان مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة اكمل اتفاقه معهم بخصوص نقل بعض مباريات الممتاز وكشفت القناة انها تفاوض مع امين مال اتحاد الكرة اسامة عطا المنان لنقل المباريات التي يكون طرفها الهلال والمريخ بالاضافة الي نمور شندي ورجحت مصادر ان تنقل القناة مباراة الهلال والنيل شندي هذا الاسبوع من استاد شندي
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*يخوض المريخ عصر اليوم مباراة تجريبية ضد فريق مصر المقاصة و ذلك ضمن مبارياته الاعدادية في بطولة افريقيا ضد فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري في بطولة افريقيا في جولة الذهاب و المقرر لها يوم التاسع من الشهر الجاري و يجدر ذكره ان المريخ كان مقرر له مواجهة المقاولون العرب الذي اعتذر بسبب مبارياته المحلية في بطولة الدوري المصري و اكمل المريخ اتفاقه رسميا مع فريق مصر المقاصة و احتاط كذذلك بفريق درجة اولي و الذي سيواجهه يوم غدا بنجوم الصف الثاني في حالة عدم خوضه لمباراة اليوم و يتوقع ان تعود بعثة المريخ الى الخرطوم يوم السادس من الشهر الجاري على ان يعود الفريق لتمارينه بالخرطوم يوم السابع و يضع اللمسات الاخيرة في نفس اليوم على ان يؤدي يوم الثامن مرانا خفيفا قبل المران الرئيسي الذ سيجريه وفاق سطيف على ملعب المريخ وهو المران الاساسي للكحلا و البيضا وفقا لحق النادي من كاف الذي يمنح الضيف التدرب على ملعب المباراة قبل 24 ساعة من المباراة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :

* النِّيل شندي (-- : --) الأهلي شندي الساعة: 20:00 .. 

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 31 :

* ليفانتي (-- : --) سبورتينغ خيخون الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 28 :

* بولونيا (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 23 :

* الاتحاد السكندري (-- : --) حرس الحدود  الساعة: 18:00.. القناة: النيل للرياضة

* الزمالك (-- : --) الاسماعيلي  الساعة: 21:00.. القناة: النيل للرياضة

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :

* هلال كادوقلي (1 : 0) الخرطوم الوطني

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 31 :

* ليستر سيتي (1 : 0) ساوثهامتون
* مانشستر يونايتد (1 : 0) إيفرتون

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 31 :

* أتلتيك بيلباو (1 : 1) غرناطة
* مالاجا (1 : 1) إسبانيول
* إشبيلية (1 : 2) ريال سوسييداد

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 28 :

* أتلانتا (2 : 1) ميلان
* لاتسيو (1 : 4) روما
* انتر ميلان (1 : 2) تورينو

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 28 :

* مونشنغلادباخ (5 : 0) هيرتا برلين
* هوفنهايم (1 : 1) كولن

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 32 :

* باستيا (2 : 1) مارسيليا
* لوريان (1 : 3) ليون

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 21 :

* هجر (1 : 2) نجران
* الشباب (0 : 2) القادسية

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 23 :

* مصر المقاصة (3 : 15) اسوان

* المصري (0 : 1) سموحة

* اتحاد الشرطة (3 : 5) الاهلي
..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري التونسي - الأسبوع 20 :

* الترجي (2 : 1) الافريقي

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ مهدد بفقدان رمضان عجب وعبده جابر أمام الوفاق


 



  أصبح المريخ مهدداً بفقدان خدمات  الثنائي رمضان عجب الظهير الأيمن للفريق وعبده جابر المهاجم اللذين تعرضا  للإصابة في مران الفريق أمس بالقاهرة الأمر الذي جعل الجهاز الفني يتخوف من  غياب هذا الثنائي في مباراة وفاق سطيف يوم السبت المقبل الحاسمة خاصة  رمضان عجب الذي يشارك أساسياً على خانة الطرف الأيمن فيما لن تؤثر إصابة  عبده جابر على مقدمة المريخ الهجومية في ظل توافر عناصر مميزة في تلك  الخانة مثل بكري المدينة وعنكبة وتراوري وأوكراه وسيعمل المدير الفني  البلجيكي ايمال على تجهيز اللاعب أحمد ضفر حتى يكون جاهزاً للمشاركة في  خانة الطرف الأيمن في مباراة الوفاق حال تأكد غياب رمضان عجب عن تلك  المباراة للإصابة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحضري في معسكر المريخ

 

 اليوم 02:04 AM
 كفرووتر: اسماعيل مخاوي 


 سجل مساء أمس حارس المريخ السابق  وحارس منتخب مصر وحارس مرمى فريق وادي دجلة زيارة مساء أمس إلى مقر معسكر  المريخ بفندق موفمبيك بمدينة 6 أكتوبر، حيث التقي برئيس البعثة الكابتن  عادل أبو جريشة الذي تربطه به علاقات حميمة وجيدة، وقد التقى الحضري  بزملائه اللاعبين الذين زاملوه في المريخ بقيادة القائد راجي عبد العاطي،  حيث قضى الحضري وقتا شيقا وطبيا مع أفراد البعثة، وتناول معهم وجبة العشاء،  ووجدت زيارة الحضري صدى طيبا في نفوس البعثة المريخية التي شكرته على  الزيارة، ومن جانبه خص الحضري الصحيفة بتصريحات صحفية قال فيها: إنه سعيد  كل السعادة بزيارته مقر بعثة المريخ، مبينا أن زيارته إلى البعثة ليست  بالشيء المستغرب، مؤكدا أن المريخ حاليا يوجود في بلده في الثاني، ذاكرا  أنه ليس محتاجا لشكر على هذه الزيارة إنما الواجب يحتم عليه ذلك؛ لما يربطه  من علاقات جيدة مع الأسرة المريخية، وأنه- بالطبع- لن ينسى تلك السنوات  التي قضاها في رحاب المريخ والدفاع عن شعاره، وتطرق عصام الحضري إلى مشوار  الفرقة الحمراء في البطولة الأفريقية، مشيرا إلى أنه لا توجد هناك مباريات  صعبة وسهلة، ومن يبحث عن البطولة لا يهمه يلاعب ميين، وأعتقد أن المشاركة  في البطولة الأفريقية محتاجة إلى عمل كبير وتركيز جيد وراحة تامة وأداء  التدريبات في مواعيدها؛ حتى يستطيع الفريق أن يظهر بالصورة المثلى في  المشوار الأفريقي والتقدم خطوات كبيرة نحو تحقيق اللقب بعد أن اقترب منه  الأحمر كثيرا في النسخة السابقة، وتمنى حارس المريخ السابق أن يوفق فريق  المريخ في تجاوز محطة وفاق سطيف الحزائري والتأهل إلى دوري المجموعات، ومن  ثم المنافسة على إحراز لقب البطولة الأفريقية، وفي الختام نقل عصام الحضري  تحياته إلى القاعدة الجماهيرية المريخية الكبيرة، وطالبها بمواصلة دعمها،  ومساندتها الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه المقاصة المصري ودياً




 



  يؤدي المريخ تجربة ودية في الرابعة من  عصر الاثنين على ملعب فندق موفمبيك مقر معسكر الفريق الحالي بالقاهرة أمام  مصر المقاصة تأتي ضمن تحضيراته للقاء وفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم السبت المقبل  في ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال وسيحرص المدير الفني للأحمر  البلجيكي لوك ايمال على اشراك توليفته الأساسية في المباراة بغرض اختبارها  والاطمئنان على جاهزيتها للقاء السبت الحاسم والذي سيخوضه الأحمر بدافع  تحقيق فوز مريح للفريق يسهّل من مهمته في الترشح لدور المجموعات من دوري  الأبطال قبل مواجهة الإياب بسطيف المحدد لها التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب السودان يتعادل مع كينيا بهدف لكل

 

  كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

 تعادل منتخبنا الشاب مع نظيره  الكيني بهدف لكل ضمن التصفيات الافريقية في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء  اليوم باستاد المريخ و سيلتقي الفريقان مجددا بعد اسبوع في نيروبي و كان قد  احرز هدف السودان حسن و لعب له كل من اسحاق ومصطفى الفادني....مازن  الشعبية....عبدالله......عثمانوعبدالله بابو......حمدتو....حسن.....الحريه و  النعسان.....عيد مقدم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ تضرب مثالاً في التضحية والوفاء وتدعم ناديها بـ”450 مليون والبعض يدفع بالدولار “الحار”

تسابقت قروبات المريخ بالواتساب لنيل شرف دعم محبوبها ومعشوقها المريخ في بادرة وصفها أهل المريخ بالغير موجود إلا عند الصفوة حيث خرجت جماهير المريخ من عباءة التشجيع والدعم المعنوي إلي رحاب دعم المحبوب ماديا .
فكان الحضور زاهيا باهيا والانتماء عميق وظهرت معادن جماهير المريخ الملقبة بالصفوة ظهر السبت بدار النادي حينما دعا مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لنفرة لدعم مشوار الأحمر الأفريقي ماديا فتسابق الجميع من كل حدب وصوب حتى من الولايات ومن خارج السودان وبحضور مجلس الإدارة ممثل في رئيسه الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي والأمين العام الدكتور عميد حقوقي عامر عبد الرحمن وأمين المال الأستاذ الرشيد الطاهر والباشمهندس عصام الدين مزمل وبحضور الإعلام الرياضي المريخي متمثل في صحف الزعيم والمريخ والصدى والزاوية وممثلي القروبات والصفحات المريخية علي السوشال ميديا.
وبحسب الصور التي تحصل عليها محرر موقع النيلين فقد ظهر جمهور المريخ وهو يقدم دعمه لإدارة النادي بالعملة السودانية والدولار.
وأكدت المصادر أن دعم الجمهور وصل لمبلغ “450” مليون بالعملة القديمة أي ما يعادل “450” ألف جنيه.
محمد عثمان _ الخرطوم
النيلين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوادر تمرد وسط جهاز فني واللاعبين لنادٍ بالممتاز

كشفت المتابعات ان هناك بوادر للتمرد وسط جهاز فني ولاعبي نادٍ بالممتاز لعدم استلام مرتباتهم وبقية الحوافز المالية حيث تخلف اللاعبين عن الحضور لاداء التدريبات وسط غياب تام لمجلس ادارة النادي الذي لم يتحرك لحل المشاكل المالية خاصة رئيس النادي الذي اختفي عن الانظار في الفترة الاخيرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
جمهور المريخ وطن عند الشدائد


ﻣﺎ ﺧﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺍﻫﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺍﻧﺘﻜﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻓﻌﺖ ﺭﺍﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ
ﻭﻃﻦ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﺪﺍﺋﺪ ﻭﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﺯﺍﺩ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ .
ﺃﻣﺲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻧﻔﺮﺓ ‏( ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﻣﻴﻦ ‏) ﻟﺪﻋﻢ
ﺍﻟﺨﺰﺍﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﻠﺖ ﻣﻼﻳﻦ
ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺃﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻗﺮﻭﺑﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻹﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻲ ﺑﺠﻤﻌﻬﺎ ﺩﻓﻌﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﻴﺮﺓ
ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﺣﺒﺎ ﺧﺎﻟﺼﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
ﺣﻤﻠﻪ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻷﺷﺎﻭﺱ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻗﺎﺕ ﻋﻴﻮﻧﻬﻢ
ﻭﻓﻲ ﺳﻮﻳﺪﺍﺀ ﺃﻓﺌﺪﺗﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺒﺾ ﺑﺤﺐ ﺻﺎﺭﺥ
ﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ .
ﺃﻛﺪ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻱ
ﺍﻧﻪ ﺭﻗﻢ ﺻﻌﺐ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ
ﻣﺒﺎﺩﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻔﺮﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ
ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ
ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻨﺰﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﺍﺭﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺘﻴﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﻮ
ﻭﻣﺎﺯﺍﻟﻮ ﺍﺯﺍﻫﺮ ﻳﺎﻧﻌﺔ ﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
ﺛﺒﺖ ﺍﻥ ﻻ ﺧﻮﻑ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺋﻊ
ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻲ .
ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺒﻠﺖ ﺩﻳﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺨﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺑﻤﺒﻠﻎ
ﻳﻔﻮﻕ ﺍﻝ 425 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺝ ﻛﺤﺼﻴﻠﺔ ﺃﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻨﻔﺮﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺘﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺑﺄﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﺒﻞ
ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﻀﻊ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﻓﻲ
ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﻻ ﺗﻌﺘﺮﺿﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻲ
ﺣﺎﻝ ﻣﻀﺎﻋﻔﺔ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻭﺑﺎﺕ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻭﻋﺪ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ
ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻭﺑﺎﺕ .
ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺛﺒﺖ ﺍﻥ ﻋﻮﺍﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺨﻴﺮ
ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﻠﺐ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻛﻤﺎ
ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ
ﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ
ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺪﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ
ﻣﻦ ﺗﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻗﺎﺩﻩ ﻟﺒﻠﻮﻍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻲ
ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﺑﺬﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﻡ ﻭﺑﻮﻗﻔﺔ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺳﺘﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺻﺪﺓ ﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ .
ﺑﺪﻋﻤﻪ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﻓﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺁﻓﺎﻕ
ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺣﺔ ﻟﻄﺮﺡ ﺍﻱ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﺇﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻤﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻇﻠﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﻨﻮﻩ ﻟﻘﻴﻤﺔ
ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﺎﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻔﻌﻠﻪ ﻭﻫﺎﻫﻮ ﺍﺛﺒﺖ
ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻛﻨﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻇﻞ ﺗﺎﺋﻬﺎ
ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻋﺎﺩ ﺑﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ
ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﺎﻋﺜﺔ ﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻇﻞ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ
ﻣﻦ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﺸﻜﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻮﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ .
ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻔﺠﺮﺕ ﺳﺘﺴﺎﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻧﺠﺎﺡ
ﺍﻱ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﺇﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺳﻴﻄﺮﺣﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻻﻥ
ﻣﻦ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ،ﻣﻦ ﺟﻴﺒﻪ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺳﻴﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﻜﻞ
ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ ﻃﺮﺣﺖ ﻟﻪ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﻳﺔ
ﺟﺎﺫﺑﺔ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻮﺍﺋﺪ ﻣﺘﺒﺎﺩﻟﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ
ﻭﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻩ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺃﺷﺮﻧﺎ ﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻔﺎﻋﻞ ﻣﻌﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻃﺎﺭ
ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻋﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺎﻝ .
ﻭﻫﺞ ﺍﺧﻴﺮ
ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻤﻨﺎﺯﻟﺔ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺳﺘﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ
ﻋﻨﺪ ﻣﻨﺎﺯﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻳﻨﺸﻂ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻔﻴﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﻇﻞ
ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﻣﺘﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ .
ﻣﻨﺎﺯﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻤﻴﺰ ﻭﺗﻜﺜﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ
ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺍﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ
‏(ﺧﺎﺭﻃﺔ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ‏) ﻟﺘﺨﻄﻲ ﻋﻘﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ .
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﻴﺮ ﺑﺨﻄﻰ ﺛﺎﺑﺘﺔ ﻭﺑﺪﻋﻢ ﺻﻘﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺳﻴﺰﺩﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺜﺒﺎﺕ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻭﺃﻛﺜﺮ .
ﻣﻌﺮﻛﺔ ‏( ﻗﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﺴﻄﺎﺋﻔﺔ ‏) ﻧﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ
ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻱ ﺧﺮﺍﻓﻲ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻳﺤﻀﺮ ﻟﻨﻔﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﻮﺭ ﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺮﺓ ﻧﻔﺮﺗﺎﻥ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﻟﻬﺰ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺃﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺰﺍﻧﺔ ﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﻳﻞ .
ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ ﺳﻴﻈﻞ ﻋﺎﺟﺰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻮﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﺣﻘﻪ ﻓﻠﻬﻢ ﻣﻨﺎ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﺎﻳﺎ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحضري: المريخ مؤهل لتخطي وفاق سطيف الجزائري



 



  سجل الكابتن عصام الحضري حارس مرمى  المريخ السابق زيارة لمعسكر الفرقة الحمراء بموفمبيك عصر أمس وبقي الحضري  في الفندق حتى الليل وتابع المران المسائي للفرقة الحمراء وشجع زملائه  السابقين بحرارة وتمنى لهم التوفيق في مباراتي وفاق سطيف وقال إنه يرشّح  المريخ لتخطي عقبة الجزائري والوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات في دوري أبطال  أفريقيا لأن الأحمر الذي حرم وفاق سطيف من الدفاع عن لقبه العام الماضي  وتفوق عليه بشكل لافت أصبح مؤهلاً فوق العادة لتكرار تفوقه على الجزائري  الذي فقد كل عناصر قوته ولم يعد مؤهلاً للصمود أمام المريخ  وأشار الحضري  إلى أنه لا يعرف الحارس اليوغندي جمال سالم لكنه سمع عنه كلاماً طيباً وأنه  لعب دوراً بارزاً في استقرار حراسة المرمى بالفرقة الحمراء مشيراً إلى أنه  يعرف الكثير عن المعز محجوب الحارس صاحب الخبرات الطويلة والمشاركات  المستمرة مع المنتخب الوطني لافتاً إلى أن اعتماد المريخ على حارسي المنتخب  اليوغندي والسوداني دليل على أنه يضم أفضل الحراس في كشوفاته وبالتالي  ستكون حراسة المرمى في المريخ مستقرة اذا شارك جمال سالم أو المعز محجوب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ: سأختبر تشكيلة الوفاق أمام مصر المقاصة



وصف البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ التجربة التي تنتظر المريخ اليوم أمام مصر المقاصة بأنها تجربة حقيقية ومن العيار الثقيل وأمام فريق محترم يشارك في بطولة الكونفدرالية لذلك لن تكون هناك فرصة سانحة أمامه أفضل من هذه حتى يختبر العناصر التي يرغب في الدفع بها أمام وفاق سطيف وتابع: تشكيلتي جاهزة ولكني أريد أن أقف على مدى جاهزية هذه العناصر واذا وجدت أن هناك عناصر غير جاهزة أو تعاني من الإرهاق استطيع أن ألجأ للبدائل المتاحة أمامي وكذلك هذه التجربة فرصة لتجهيز بديل رمضان عجب في الجهة اليمنى لأننا ينبغي أن نحتاط لكل شئ لأن إصابة رمضان تجددت ولا أدري اذا ما كان سيعود على وجه السرعة ليشارك مع الفريق أم لا وما يُقال عن العجب ينطبق على عبده جابر وهذا أمر طبيعي بالنسبة للعناصر التي شاركت مع المنتخب وعانت من إرهاق لا مثيل له, عبّر لوك ايمال عن بالغ سعادته بمشاركة سالمون بصورة طبيعية في المران المسائي لفريقه لافتاً إلى أن مشاركة النيجيري في التقسيمة دون أن يشكو من أي متاعب دليل على أنه استفاد من الجلسات العلاجية ومن التدريبات البدنية وأصبح جاهزاً لتقديم خدماته للفريق بصورة طبيعية لكن ايمال عاد وأشار إلى أنه من السابق لأوانه الحديث عن جاهزية سالمون للمشاركة في مباراة الذهاب أمام الوفاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي شندي ضيفاً على النيل.. وعينه على ميديما الغاني

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

يستضيف ستاد مدينة شندي شمال السودان مساء الإثنين حدثاً كروياً هو الأول في تاريخ المدينة الكروي على مستوى الدرجة الممتازة في اللقاء الذي يجمع بين فريقي النيل وضيفه الأهلي شندي ضمن الجولة 11 ببطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم موسم 2016.

وتصنف المباراة بين قطبي شندي بأنه الديربي الأول في تاريخ المدينة ببطولة الممتاز، حيث لم يسبق وأن تواجه الفريقان من قبل لأن النيل صعد الممتاز لأول مرة بنهاية موسم 2015.

ويخوضها الأهلي وعينه على مباراته أمام ضيفه الغاني ميديما في 10 ابريل / نيسان الجاري بشندي في ذهاب دور ال16 ببطولة كأس الاتحاد الافريقي "الكونفيدرالية". 

وبالتالي تعتبر المواجهة بالنسبة لهما بمثابة اعداد قوي خاصة ان فريق النيل ظل يقدم مستويات بدنية وفنية جيدة في بطولة الدوري خاصة في الأسابيع الأولي، وان كان تراجع في الاونة الاخيرة بعض الشئ.

كما تعتبر المباراة مواجهة برازيلية خاصة بين مدربي الفريقين، ريكاردو من الأهلي شندي، وجوزيه باولو من النيل.

الاهلي شندي يحتل المركز السابع حالياً برصيد18 نقطة وفاز على النسور في أخر مبارياته بنصف دستة من الأهداف أكدت علي القوة الهجومية التي يتمتع بها.

صاحب المباراة فريق النيل يعمل جاهدا لتحقيق الانتصارات بهدف التقدم للامام في جدول ترتيب المسابقة، وللفريق 9 نقاط في المركز السادس عشر لروليت المنافسة، ويأمل مدربه البرازيلي الأخر باولو جوزيه تقديم الخدمة الفنية لمواطنه ريكاردو قبل المواجهة الأفريقية أمام بطل غانا في بطولة الكونفدرالية الأفريقية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*4 أندية سودانية تتلقى دعما ماليا

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

تلقت 4 أندية من الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم دعما ماليا مقدرا من الوزير المختص بالمنطقة التي تتبع لها، وذلك لمساعدتها على الإستمرار بنجاح في نسخة البطولة بموسم 2016.

الأندية هي الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي الخرطوم والأمير البرحاوري والنسور، التابعة لوزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم اليسع صديق التاج.

وقد تم دعم الاندية المذكورة بمئتي الف جنيه لكل ناد يتم تسليمها على دفعات، حيث جاءت الدفعة الاولى بقيمة خمسين الف جنيه.

جاء القرار لدى مخاطبة وزير الرياضة بالخرطوم الأحد، في قاعة الوزارة خلال مراسم تقديم الدعم للأندية الأربعة، بحضور مدير الاتحادات بالوزارة وممثلي الاندية.

وأكد الوزير اليسع اهتمام الوزارة بدعم الاندية الرياضية والرياضيين، كما أشار إلى تعهد والي الولاية بدعم الرياضة، مما يحدث تحولا حقيقيا، وستكون هناك مراجعات كثيرة فى اطار البنى التحتية الرياضية، معربا عن سعادته بتمثيل اندية الممتاز.

كما أكد الوزير ان الدعم جاء لتحسين وضع الاندية فى اطار التمكين، وفي حال تاهلت اندية الممتاز ستكون مثل الاندية ذات الثقل الكبير.

وصرح بعمل لجان لمراجعة العمل الحقيقي للاندية، مطالبا بزيادة الهمة، مشيرا إلى صعود فريقين آخرين من ولاية الخرطوم لمصاف أندية الممتاز، هما تِرَيعِة البِجة وام بَدَّة.

من ناحيتهم، أعرب ممثلو الأندية الأربعة عن تقديرهم لدعم الوزارة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه مصر المقاصة استعداداً لوفاق سطيف

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

يخوض فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ السوداني خلال معسكره بمصر عصر الإثنين أولى تجاربه الإعدادية لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري بدور ال16 من بطولة دوري أبطال افريقيا، وسوف تكون المباراة ضد فريق مصر المقاصة بمدينة 6 أكتوبر.

وتأتي هذه التجربة قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف بذهاب دور ال16 بالبطولة الأفريقية مساء 9 أبريل / نيسان الجاري بإستاد المريخ بمدينة أم درمان.

وستكون التجربة بمثابة الإختبار الأخير للمدير الفني البلجيكي لوك مدرب الفريق الأحمر، وسيقف من خلالها علي آخر الخطوات الإعدادية بعد أن نفذ في الفترة الماضية تدريبات متعلقة بالجانب البدني والتكتيكي، حيث فضل خوض هذا المعسكر من خوض مباراة تنافسية عبر بطولة الممتاز، حيث تم تأجيل مبارياته أمام الأهلي عطبرة والمريخ نيالا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعادل مخيب للمنتخب السوداني مع كينيا في تصفيات أفريقيا للشباب





كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

أحرج منتخب الشباب الكيني نظيره السوداني بعد ان تعادل معه 1-1، في ذهاب الدور الأول من تصفيات أفريقيا للشباب لعام 2017، في اللقاء الذي اقيم في إستاد المريخ بمدينة أم درمان، مساء الأحد.

وواصل المنتخب السوداني بهذه النتيجة بداياته المتعثرة في هذه البطولة منذ عدة سنوات سابقة، حين ودع فيها المسابقة من دورها الأول.

تقدم السودان بهدف عن طريق حسن متوكل لاعب رديف الأهلي شندي في الدقيقة 27، قبل أن يدرك قائد المنتخب الكيني توميدي التعادل للضيف.

بحث السودان منذ بداية المباراة الوصول الى مرمى المنتخب الكيني، حيث انتظر حتى الدقيقة 27 ليفاجئ لاعب الأهلي شندي حسن متوكل الجميع بتصويبة من وسط الملعب إستقرت في مرمى حارس المنتخب الكيني أوكامو.

بعد تقدم السودان حاول الكينيون تعديل النتيجة، فشنوا عدت هجمات عن طريق الخطير نيكولاس لاعب المنتخب الأول، ولكن الحارس اسحق آدم كان يقظاً لكل المحاولات الكينية.

في نهاية الشوط الأول، لاحت فرصتين للسودان من أجل مضاعفة النتيجة عبر عيد مقدم، لكنه لم ينجح في التسجيل، ليعلن الحكم نهاية هذا الشوط بتقدم السودان.

في الشوط الثاني، وفي الدقيقة الأولى إحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء انبرى لها القائد الكيني توميدي وأدرك منها التعادل لمنتخب بلاده.

حاول الضيوف إضافة هدف ثان بغية تسهيل المهمة في مواجهة الاياب بالملعب الوطني في 23 ابريل/نيسان، ولكن المحاولات لم تسفر عن جديد.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يشكو كينيا بسبب أعمار اللاعبين في تصفيات الشباب



كووورة- بدرالدين بخيت

تقدم الجهاز الإداري لمنتخب الشباب السوداني لكرة القدم، بشكوى قبل بداية مباراته أمام نظيره المنتخب الكيني، التي جرت مساء الأحد، باستاد المريخ بمدينة أم درمان ضمن تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لمونديال كرة القدم للشباب 2017.

وتضمنت شكوى السودان التشكيك في أعمار 5 من لاعبي المنتخب الكيني الذين شاركوا في المباراة.

وكان منتخب السودان قد تعثر بالتعادل 1-1 أمام مضيفه الكيني في الجولة الأولى بين الفريقين فيما ستقام مباراة الإياب بالعاصمة الكينية نيروبي يوم 23 أبريل/نيسان الجاري.

من جانبه، قال المدير الفني للمنتخب الكيني جون كامو في تصريحه ل"" بعد المباراة: "أنا سعيد بالنتيجة التي خرجنا بها خارج ملعبنا، ولكن تبقى هناك شوط ثاني بين المنتخبين بملعبنا في كينيا".

وأضاف: "اتقدم بالتحية للاعبين على المجهود والنتيجة التي خرجوا بها، منتخب السودان اضاع فرصًا في الشوط الأول، ولكن منتخبي أجاد الأداء في الشوط الثاني".

يذكر أن المنتخب الكيني للشباب سبق له وأن أطاح بنظيره السوداني في تصفيات ذات البطولة في 2010.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادقلي يكبد الخرطوم الوطني أول خسارة بالممتاز السوداني

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

أفسد هلال كادقلي سجل ضيفه فريق الخرطوم الوطني الخالي من الهزائم، وكبّده أول خسارة ببطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم موسم 2016 وذلك بالفوز عليه 1-0 الأحد ضمن مباريات الأسبوع 15 من البطولة.

وعاد بذلك هلال كادقلي لسكة الإنتصارات التي غابت عنه في المباريات الثلاث الأخيرة، كما يعتبر الفوز له قيمة معنوية كبيرة لأنه جاء على حساب فريق بحجم الخرطوم الوطني.

وأحرز هدف هلال كادقلي اللاعب عثمان عيسى.

وكان فريق الخرطوم قد خرج بالتعادل السلبي من مباراته السابقة ضد مضيفه هلال الهلال في ثالث مبارياته خارج ملعبه بالموسم، وقد أربكت هذه الخسارة الأولى سجل الفريق خارج ملعبه والذي بدأه بالفوز على قطبي مدنية الفاشر الهلال والمريخ، ثم حافظ عليه أمام هلال الأبيض.

بهذه النتيجة ارتفع رصيد هلال كادقلي إلى 24 في المركز الثالث، وبقي الخرطوم في نقاطه الــ25.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مجلس المريخ يحجز للوفاق بفندق كورانثيا

أكمل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ترتيبات استقبال بعثة وفاق سطيف الجزائري للخرطوم يوم الأربعاء المقبل لمواجهة الأحمر يوم السبت في ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال وتم الحجز لبعثة الفريق الجزائري بفندق كورانثيا بالخرطوم ويرغب المريخ في توفير معاملة طيبة للوفاق حتى يجد نفس تلك المعاملة في الجزائر عند مغادرته إلى هناك لأداء جولة الإياب في التاسع عشر من الشهر الحالي.

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا فراس شكرا كسلاوى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ تسبق الجميع للجزائر





 تحت شعار لن تسير وحدك يامريخ  سوف يتوجه عدد كبير من شباب تجمع روابط المريخ مبكرا للجزائر  للوقوف خلف  الفريق في مباراة الإياب بإسطيف الجزائرية في مباراة الترقي والحسم لدوري  مجموعات إفريقيا حيث تم الحجز واستلام التزاكر عبر الخطوط القطرية بالإضافة  الي ممثلي التحالف المريخي وسيطير الوفد للجزائر أمسية الإثنين القادم 11  إبريل عبر الخطوط القطرية .
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
التجربة الأخيرة* يخوض الزعيم عصر اليوم آخر تجاربه الإعدادية قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف السبت، وذلك في الثالثة والنصف عصر اليوم أمام مصر المقاصة أحد أندية الدوري المصري...
* ويأتي لقاء اليوم وسط بعض التقلبات الخفيفة في الظروف المحيطة بجاهزية بعض اللاعبين سواء لخوض اللقاء الإعدادي اليوم أو لقاء الوفاق...
* لا أحب دائما الخوض في الأمور الفنية فهذه مسؤولية المدرب إيمل ولكن الواجب الصحافي يحتم علينا وضع القارىء الكريم في قلب الحدث تماما...
* لعل أبرز وأقلق هذه التقلبات هو موضوع تخلف الحارس جمال سالم عن بداية المعسكر وهو فعلا أمر مقلق صاحبه تصريح في غير محله من رئيس القطاع الرياضي الذي هو واحد من أس البلاوي المسؤولة عن انفلات أوضاع اللاعبين ليس لعدم الخبرة في التعامل مع مثل هذه المواقف ولكن لعدم الحكمة في معالجتها في وقتها أو بالأحرى التعالي والنفخة الكاذبة في غير معترك...
* شخصيا كنت متابع مع أحد الصفوة المقربين من جمال سالم والذي كان يشتكي له دائما من عدم وفاء اللجنة بمستحقاته ولعلكم تابعتم تلميحي لذلك في أحد مقالاتي بعد تأخره عن معسكر الإعداد الأول في الحبشة وقطر...
* يعني المشكلة قديمة منذ أربعة أشهر بالتمام والكمال ولمح جمال لصديقه بانه أخبر اللجنة عبر هذا الأبوجريشة بصرف مستحقاته قبل سفره ليوغندا ووعدوه بتحويلها له وأخلفوا بوعدهم حتى مساء الامس...
* وحتى كتابة هذه السطور فقد صديقي الصفوة الاتصال بجمال وأتتنا صحف اليوم المريخية بتصريح للناطق الرسمي يؤكد من خلاله أن جمال سالم سيكون حضورا فجر اليوم بالخرطوم وظهرا في القاهرة نتمنى ذلك...
* عدم أداء جمال للقاء سطيف سيزيد من أعباء خط الدفاع والمحورين فجمال كان صمام أمان ومطمئنين تماما على مرمانا في وجوده ولعل زيادة أعباء خط الدفاع والمحورين ستربك تماما خطط اللعب التي كانت ستعتمد على الهجوم الضاغط بغية إحراز أكبر عدد من الأهداف يريحنا في لقاء الإياب...
* المعز لن يكون بديلا كامل الدسم لجمال نسبة لعامل السن اولا ولابتعاده عن حساسية اللعب التنافسي ولقاء اليوم التجريبي لن يؤهله ليكون جاهزا للقاء سطيف الحاسم خاصة وانه عائد من اصابة مؤثرة في اصبعه واذا استمر غياب جمال فلابد من ما ليس منه بد والله ولي التوفيق...
* نستبشر خيرا بالعودة القوية لجابسون سلمون الذي لامست قدماه الكرة في تدريب امس المسائي وقدم مردودا طيبا وهذا مؤشر ممتاز لعودة الحياة لخط وسط المريخ خاصة وان علاء الدين بات يقترب كثيرا من العودة لمستواه المعهود...
* حتى أمس ظل يعاني رمضان عجب من اصابته التي تعرض لها في لقاء المنتخب امام ساحل العاج في الركبة وظل الجهاز الطبي يبذل جهدا مقدرا من أجل تجهيزه..كما انضم له أمس عبده جابر بشد عضلي، فيما ظل تراوري يؤدي تمارين التأهيل الفردية جراء اصابته في لقاء وواري الأخير وهي اصابة متجددة في عضلات فخذه الأيسر...
* من الطبيعي ان يقوم إيمل في تجربة مصر المقاصة اليوم بالزج بالفريق المرشح للقاء سطيف ومن المتوقع ان يلعب المعز في حراسة المرمى وضفر أو شمس على خانة الظهير الأيمن وأمير وعلي جعفر متوسطي دفاع وبخيت خميس ظهير أيسر وعمر وعلاء محاور وامامهما راجي وكوفي وبكري وعنكبة في الهجوم...
* ونتمنى اشراك البدلاء بوصف المباراة آخر مباراة اعدادية للأحمر فهناك محمد المصطفى وكريم ومصعب وابراهومة وأوكرا وربما جابسون لمدة بسيطة قبل نهاية اللقاء...
* سعدت كثيرا أمس باتصالات مكثفة وصلتني من مختلف الصفوة داخل وخارج البلاد الذين لم يحالفهم ظرفهم في المشاركة في حملة نفرة القروبات وأشادوا بها وبالبداية المشجعة للنفرة أمس الأول ويؤكدون من خلالها استعدادهم التامة والآلاف الآخرين للدخول الفوري في النفرة وفعلا أكد الكثيرين البيان بالعمل ولايتسع المجال لذكر أسمائهم...
* لعل الإعداد السريع للنفرة والذي لم يتجاوز الأسبوع جعل الكثيرين لم يتقدموا الصفوف ولكن عزاءنا أن الحملة بعون الله ستكون مستمرة إلى ما لانهاية بعد عمر مديد للكل ولهذا فالفرصة متاحة للجميع للحاق بالركب وبعون الله في الثاني من مايو لازم نكسر حاجز المليار ونصل في الثاني من يونيو للمليار ونصف والثاني من يوليو للمليارين الحمد لله وليس ذلك بغريب عليكم صفوة بلادي...
* نفرة الوفاق بنفس القدر تسير على قدم وساق خاصة من قروبات التيفو والالتراسات والبروفات وصلت مراحل متقدمة ونأمل أن ترتفع الوتيرة خلال الأيام الخمس المقبلة كما نأمل أن تكون باقي الروابط ولجان التعبئة الجماهيرية قد أعدت العدة لاستقطاب الخمسين ألف شفت...
* نتمنى ألا تتجه لجنة التسيير لزيادة فئات الدخول عن معدلها الطبيعي المعروف وبخاصة المساطب الشعبية وطابق شاخور لان ذلك سلاح ذو حدين والصفوة ما قصروا في نفرة القروبات فلا تثقلوا عليهم...
* ونفس القدر وبعد نجاح تسويق التلفزة نتمنى ان تنجح لجنة الاستثمار في تسويق باقي الملفات الخاصة برعاية المباراة مثل الاعلانات حول الملعب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه مصر المقاصة وديا قبل الحضور للسوان تأهبا لوفاق سطيف



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
يخوض المريخ عصر اليوم مباراة تجريبية ضد فريق مصر المقاصة و ذلك ضمن مبارياته الاعدادية في بطولة افريقيا ضد فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري في بطولة افريقيا في جولة الذهاب و المقرر لها يوم التاسع من الشهر الجاري و يجدر ذكره ان المريخ كان مقرر له مواجهة المقاولون العرب الذي اعتذر بسبب مبارياته المحلية في بطولة الدوري المصري و اكمل المريخ اتفاقه رسميا مع فريق مصر المقاصة و احتاط كذذلك بفريق درجة اولي و الذي سيواجهه يوم غدا بنجوم الصف الثاني في حالة عدم خوضه لمباراة اليوم و يتوقع ان تعود بعثة المريخ الى الخرطوم يوم السادس من الشهر الجاري على ان يعود الفريق لتمارينه بالخرطوم يوم السابع و يضع اللمسات الاخيرة في نفس اليوم على ان يؤدي يوم الثامن مرانا خفيفا قبل المران الرئيسي الذ سيجريه وفاق سطيف على ملعب المريخ وهو المران الاساسي للكحلا و البيضا وفقا لحق النادي من كاف الذي يمنح الضيف التدرب على ملعب المباراة قبل 24 ساعة من المباراة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يكشف عن الاندية المشاركة في سيكافا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اختار إتحاد سيكافا بالتعاون مع نادي الهلال انظم بطولة سيكافا التي تجرى في مايو المقبل بالسودان حيث يشارك بجانب الهلال اندية كمبالا سيتي و الجيش الرواندي عزام التنزاني و قورماهيا الكيني فضلا عن اندية من الصومال و جنوب السودان ومالاوي سيتم الاعلان عنها قريبا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
تصريحات منفلتة

* خلال حواره مع الزميلة الزاوية قال رئيس لجنة التسيير الأخ اسامة ونسي أن هناك عضوان بلجنته..هما من يثيرا الازمات بتصريحاتهم المتكررة، وان لم يسمهما.. الا ان المقصود يبدو واضحا..

* الاخ عادل ابوجريشة الذي يعتبر مادة ثابتة بالصحف.. بمناسبة وبغير مناسبة..احد الاسمين.. فهو يخرق جدار الإنضباط حيث يظهر اللجنة برئيسها وكأنما يأتمرون بأمره!!

* لا يكاد يمر يوم دون تصريحات للرجل، ومعظم تصريحاته عبارة عن قرارات، لا يحق له إصدارها، بل عليه التوصية بها وفقا للائحة يتم العمل بها ..ولكنه دائما يصر على خرق المؤسسية!

* آخر ما صرح به كان حديثه عن جمال سالم، وتلميحه الواضح بإحلال المعز محجوب مكانه واصفا إياه بالأفضيلة على جمال ..ولعمري هذا تصريح غير مسؤول البتة ويجب أن يحاسب عليه ..إن كان هناك من يجروء على محاسبته!!

* أفضلية اللاعبين يحددها لوك إيمال ..ومعاونه المسؤول عن تدريب حراس المرمى، وليس رئيس القطاع الرياضي ..والعقوبة على جمال سالم تأتي بتوصيه منه قبلها المجلس أو رفضها ..وهذا هو العمل المؤسسي الذي ظل الرجل يخرقه على الدوام دون كابح أو ضابط!

* ومثل هذا التصريح غير السليم ..يؤكد ما يذهب إليه جمهور المريخ، بتدخل رئيس القطاع الرياضي في الشأن الفني، في أدق تفاصيله..وهو ما ظل ينكره على الدوام، ليأتي ويؤكد عليه من خلال مثل هذه التصريحات.. !

* وقد سبق أن أدلى بتصريحات عديدة أثارت الكثير من المشاكل ..ليس على مستوى فريق الكرة ..أو التناول الأعلامي فقط ..إنما داخل لجنة التسيير حيث خلق لنفسه عداءات مع بعض الأعضاء وإن كانت مكتومة!!

* ونشير إلى تصريحه الذي أرسله من قطر حين تحدث عن رفضه تعيين مدير للكرة حينما أتخذ رفاقه باللجنة قرارا بتعيين اللاعب الخلوق ..كابتن محمد موسى مديرا للكرة ..فأرسل تصريحا جعل المهندس يعتذر عن قبول التكليف سيما بعد أن وجد المساندة من رئيس اللجنة الأخ أسامة ونسي!

* ولا ينسى أحد تصريحاته بحق راجي عبد العاطي خلال معسكر الفريق بأديس أبابا ..ورفضه حضور اللاعب الشاب مازن شمس الفلاح للمعسكر راكلا القرار الصادر من لجنة التسيير، وحتى تصريحه بحق مصعب عمر وما لذلك من أثر سالب بحق اللاعبين!!

* سبق أن جلس على مقعد رئيس القطاع الرياضي آخرين ..منحوا المنصب قيمته بإحترام اللوائح ..ورفاق العمل ..والأجهزة الفنية..وكان ظهورهم الأعلامي حسب ما تقتضي الحالة وليس (عمال على بطال)!

* ونأمل أن يناقش الأخ رئيس اللجنة هذا الأمر مع رئيس القطاع الرياضي في أقرب فرصة ويلفت نظره إلى أن ما يصرح به له آثار سالبة على اللاعبين ..ورفاق العمل بلجنة التسيير ..وتدخل في إختصاصات الجهاز الفني..!

* أما ترك الأمر هكذا دون ضابط ..فإنه يقلل كثيرا من شأن لجنة التسيير نفسها ..ويجعل الجميع أشبه ب(الكومبارس) في حضرة البطل الأوحد..رئيس القطاع الرياضي!

في نقاط
*لم يكن أمس الأول هو الموعد الأخير لدعم القروبات المريخية لخزينة النادي عبر نفرة السبت الأغر!

* هاهو قروب صفوة بلادي الذي تأخر يوما لترتيب صفوفه، واليوم يتقدم القروب بدعمه الكبير ليزيد من الحصيلة التي جمعت أمس الأول.

*عشرة ألاف جنيه يقدمها القروب ..لتكون مساهمة شهرية راتبة ..علاوة على مشاريع أخرى في الخاطر.

* وهناك قروبات اخري تتحرك لتلحق بركب العشاق ان لم يكن في الفترة الحالية قطعا سيلحقوا بالنفرة القادمة.

* جمال سالم سار في درب اسلافه الذين يتوقفون وينالون ما يطلبونه من مستحقات.. ولا يمكن معاقبة المريخ بإبعاده.

* مع احترامنا لخبرات المعز محجوب الا انه وبابتعاده الطويل عن اللعب لا يمكن ان يحل محل جمال سالم في مباراة مهمة مثل مباراة الفريق امام وفاق سطيف!!

* نأمل أن يكون ذلك مجرد تصريح.. وليس توجيها !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبدالقادر همد يعلن ترشحة للاتحاد المحلي 

اكد الباشمهندس عبدالقادر همد ترشحة لرئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم فى الانتخابات المقبلة موضحا ان عدد من الاندية و الشخصيات الخرطومية البارزة اتصلت به و طلبت منه قياده مجموعة التغيير مشيراً الى ان الهدف الاساسي لهم هو اعادة الهيبة و الريادة لاتحاد الخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طه علي البشير يقاضي صحيفة الاسياد والمحكمة تحدد 21 لجلسة الجكومي ضد الكاردينال

لجأ رجل الأعمال السوداني المعروف ورئيس نادي الهلال السابق طه علي البشير لمقاضاة صحيفة الأسياد الرياضية بنيابه الصحافة والمطبوعات وقدم حكيم الهلال حسب ما علمت(سودانا فوق) المحامي عادل عبد الغني للترافع ومن ناحية أخري حددت المحكمة جلست يوم 21 أبريل موعدا لأولي محاكمات محمد سيد احمد الجكومي ضد الكاردينال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
أهل النفير .. الحب الوفير والتوفير

•أعرني لساناً ايها الشعر للشكر ..وان تطق شكراً فلا كنت من شعر.

•وجئني بنور الشمس والبدرِ كي أرى .. بمَعْناك نور الشمس يُشرق والبدر.

•وحُم حول أزهار الرياض تطيبا .. بها مثلما حام الفراش على الزهر.

•وقم في مقام الشكر وانشر لواءهُ .. برأس عمودٍ خذه من غرة الفجر.
(معروف الرصافي)

•ما قدمه الجمهور من حبٍ وتقديرٍ لنادِ المريخ يوم الأمس لن نجد له شعراً أو نثراً أو قولاً يوصفه معنى أو شكلاً.

•ما فعله صفوة القوم بدار النادي عشية الأمس أمر يكتب في تاريخ الأندية العالمية وليس المحلية - فقط - ما قدمه جمهور النار ذاد الانتصار ليس بجديد عليهم فالشيء من معدنه لا يستغرب.

•منظر المريخاب وهم يحملون صكوك الولاء للأحمر بعد تقديم الدعم العيني والمادي ليست جديدة على مجتمع الزعيم فالمريخ سبق له عمل نفرات مماثلة وأذكر أنني عندما كنت صغيراً وجدت الوالد الذي تعلمنا منه - حب المريخ - وجدته يحتفظ بإيصال مالي مروس بترويسة نادي المريخ، وعندما سألته عن سبب احتفاظه به رفقة ألبومه الخاص بجيل مانديلا، رد قائلاً بأن ذلك الإيصال يعود لنفرة تعمير الاستاد وبناء الدار وقال بأن تلك النفرة شارك فيها المريخاب كلا بما يملكه فبعضهم شارك بالمال البعض الآخر بالمجهود مثلما حدث في الأيام الماضية عند إعادة تأهيل الدار وإنعاش خزانة النادي بالمال.

•المريخ عالم جميل ما في ذلك شك، جمهور رائد ويستحق الأفضل دائماً ولا يرضى إلاّ بالوجود في القمة فعلاً وقولاً وتأريخاً وعراقة وانجازات براقة.

•منذ فترات كنا ننتظر عودة التلاحم المريخي إلى دار النادي مع البعد عن التحزب وتحقيق مقولة الأديب عمر محمود خالد (أن اختلاف الرأي فينا يجعل المريخ أقوى)، وتحقيق مقولة الأستاذ أسماعيل حسن (أن علاقة المريخي بأخيه المريخي أقوى من صلة الرحم).

•عودنا التأريخ بأن الأحمر يجمع ولا يفرق ولكنه يمر بلحظات تؤثر فيها الآراء المختلفة على استقرار الكيان كيف لا وهنالك من يروج لأحادث (هدامة) من وحي خياله، ويرسخ لمبدأ التحزب من خلال نشر الأقاويل والفتن بين أفراد المجتمع المريخي، ولكن لأن الطبع يغلب التطبع لابد للهدوء والسكينة أن يعودا إلى دار المريخ، و ننتظر منهم المزيد في الأشهر القليلة القادمة لمواصلة الدعم.

•المريخ هو الذي يجمعنا، يجمعنا وليس يفرقنا ما يفرقنا هو التعصب للرأي أو التعصب لفئة بعينها دون النظر لمصلحة الكيان العليا فعندما يكون المريخ هو الحديث ونجاح مستقبله هو المطلب لابد للجميع أن يقف تعظيماً للرأي وتعظيماً للفكرة وليس الشخصية وعليه فإن المريخاب بمختلف مسمياتهم يجب أن يعيدوا التفكير حول قضايا الكيان ونعود لنكرر مقولتنا الدائمة بأن المريخ الكيان هو الأهم وليس الأحزاب والشخصيات ونعود لنطالب بضرورة توفير استثمار يغنى الاحمر عن شرور الفقر وهذه الكلمة لا تعبر عن المريخ فالأحمر غني بجماهيره ، غني بحب الناس له لذا فالمطلوب هو مواصلة الحراك المالي الحالي ومواصلة مبدأ القيادة الجماعية المالية.

•ما فعلته قروبات المريخ بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي يجب أن يقود لثورة جماهرية حقيقية مستمرة تضع المريخ موضع الاستقرار المالي وذلك بمواصلة الحصول على صكوك الولاء للأحمر من خلال التبرعات، بالإضافة إلى ضرورة فتح أبواب العضوية الحقيقية التي تدر على المريخ دخلاً شهرياً ثابتا يساهم في تطور فريق كرة القدم واستقرار بنية النادي الإدارية.

في القائم

•حدثت تجربة بالدوري الألماني عندما قام جمهور بوروسيا دورتموند بشراء أزياء الفريق خلال جميع مبارياته في الموسم بصورة مستمرة ومتكررة مما ساهم في انتعاش خزائن النادي الأصفر بالمال ووضعه في مصاف أندية المقدمة في الدوري المحلي والدوري الأوربي ومن ثم المنافسة على لقب أبطال أوربا.

•جمهور بوروسيا قام بشراء جميع الفنائل المطروحة خلال جميع المباريات في الموسم ككل لذا ننتظر من مجلس المريخ توفير متجر للنادي تباع فيه أزياء وشعارات المريخ بصورة رسمية تعود إلى المريخ بالدخل الوفير.

•هذه الأيام لا حديث بين جماهير الزمالك المصري إلاّ عن الـ(تي شيرت) الجديد المصمم خصيصا لمحبي المظهر الأنيق والخامة الجيدة ويقال بأنه سيطرح للبيع بمبلغ يمكن الجمهور من اقتناءه.

•جمهور المريخ موسمياً يشتري العديد من الشعارات والأزياء ذات الجودة السيئة من خلال البضاعة الواردة من الصين وحال توفرت له خامة جيدة يمكنه شراؤها حتى ولو كانت غالية.

شبك خارجي

# نكون معاً، هذه هي البداية، والبقاء معا هو التقدم، والعمل معا هو النجاح..!!

*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي
بكري يوسف
دقت ساعة العمل

لم يتبقى من الزمن الكثير لننفقه في الحديث عن أشياء لا تتعلق بالماتش المصيري الذي ينتظر الزعيم في طريقه لخطب ود الأميرة السمراء أو فلنقل للتأهل للدور ربع النهائي لأنه الخطوة التالية والتي يجب التعامل معها بفقه المرحلة وترتيب الأولويات مع إتباع سياسة التفكير في المباريات بالقطعة لأنه النظام الوحيد المجدي لإبعاد اللاعبين عن الضغط العصبي ومن ثم تحقيق التركيز اللازم لإبراز عقلية الفريق وتسهيل مهمته في تطبيق أفكار إطاره الفني كما يجب داخل أرضية الملعب لينعكس ذلك نصرا يمر بموجبه الزعيم من مطبات التنافس الافريقي بسلام .
âک† يجب على كل الأمة الحمراء طي كل الملفات الآن وتعليقها والتفرغ الكامل للتحضير لموقعة السبت الهامة والتي تحدد وبشكل قاطع مصير الفريق في الإستمرار في الأبطال من عدمه ولذلك يجب أن يعرف الفريق كيفية الإستفادة من كل المقومات والمعينات المتوفرة له هنا من ملعب وجماهير وإعلام ومناخ وخلافه من الاشياء التي لن تتاح له بأرض المليون شهيد بأي حال من الأحوال .
âک† الكثير من التصريحات الشتراء والملفقة تبث هنا وهناك لشغل الصفوة عن التجهيز لسبت المرور المريخي وكم من تصريح شغل الناس ولكن سرعان ما ثبت أنه عار تماما من الصحة وتم نفيه من فوره ، المطلوب من الصفوة أن تتعظ وقبل ذلك أن تعلم بأن الزعيم بات الوحيد الذي يدافع عن الكرة السودانية الآن لذلك فالكثير من عديمي الوطنية والضمير لا يعجبهم ذلك ولن يدخروا جهدا لعمل أي شئ من شأنه أن يعيق المسيرة الحمراء وما مواقع التواصل الإسفيري إلا أرض خصبة لزراعة الأخبار الكاذبة والتصريحات المضللة لكل ذلك طفقوا يمارسون شتلا وفتلا وينسبونه لبعض أعضاء المجلس بغية دس السم في الدسم لتلتقطه جماهير المريخ فيشغلها عن عملها وهم لم يقوموا بذلك من فراغ بل لأنهم يعلمون أن قوة المريخ في جماهيره وليس هنالك من سبيل لإيقاف القطار الأحمر غير شق وحدة الصف المريخي لهذا فالحذر الحذر .
âک† ورد بالأمس تصريح منسوب لأبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي يقلل فيه من تأثير غياب جمال سالم وأفتى فيه بأفضلية المعز محجوب على اليوغندي وبغض النظر عن صحة او عدم صحة ذلك التصريح فإن الأمر لم يكن يستحق كل تلك الهيلمانة لأن أمامنا ما هو أهم من الوقوف عند مجرد تصريح وإن جاء على لسان إداري في نادينا .
âک† في رأيي الشخصي إن أبوجريشة والذي لم أكن من أنصاره يوما وإن صح أن هذا الكلام قد ورد على لسانه فعلا فإنه لم يكن يقصد التقليل من قيمة سالم وإنما أراد أن يرفع من معنويات المعز تحسبا لغياب سالم ولكنه لم ينتقي التعبير المناسب وكان من باب أولى أن يقول أن المعز قادر على سد فراغ اليوغندي وبذلك يسلم من سياط الإسفير التي لا يستوثق أصحابها قبل ان توجه لظهور الناس لتمارس عادة الجلد ظلما .
âک† نقول أن الصعوبات ما زالت في الطريق ولن يهدأ بال للذين باتو خارج التنافس حتى يشغلوكم عن مريخكم بالحديث عن أشياء إنصرافية فإن وقعتم في الفخ سيقاتل المريخ بنصف قوته وقد يخرج من السباق وحينها لا ينفع الندم أما الآن فلا زال في المريخ في قلب السباق ويمتلك كامل الحظوظ لقهر منافسيه والتقدم في البطولة لذلك علينا أن ننتبه ونشد الأحزمة وأن نحصر تفكيرنا في سبت الشفوت ننظم صفوفنا ونقوم بالواجب ليعبر مريخنا عقبة الجزائري بسلام .
âک† كما نشير إلى أن بطل افريقيا لعام 2014 ليس واري وولفز بكل تأكيد بل أقوى بكثير من النيجيري ويفوقه إسما وإنجازا ومهارة وخبرة لذلك فالمطلوب منا أن نتعامل معه بجدية أكبر في أرضية الميدان وفي المدرجات وإعلاميا كذلك هذا إن أردنا المواصلة على حساب أندية من عيار وفاق سطيف لأن من طلب العلا سهر الليالي ومن يطلب الحسناء لم يغله المهر ومهر العبور معروف وهو العمل ولا شئ غير العمل .
âک† تعالو نرمي كل شي خلف ظهورنا ونشرع في بروفات كتائب المدرجات ونصل للثغرات فنسدها لتخرج يوم السبت في ثوب غشيب كاملة العدة فتقوم باللازم وزائدة في العدد فتملأ المدرجات وتفيض فإن قمنا بذلك فإننا لا نستحق غير التأهل للدور القادم .
âک…âک… نقاط قصيرة âک…âک…
âک† الفرق الكبيرة تمتاز بالثلاثيات ففي الريال نجد ال BBC الذي تألق في آخر لقاء وسجل ووعد فأوفى وإن إحتسب الحكم هدفين لل BC ورفض آخر ل Bale. لكن الصحيح أنه سجل .
âک† وبما الزعيم فريق كبير كان لا بد أن يكون له ثلاثي مميز مثل بكور وتراوري وكوفي BTC والذي نعول عليه كثيرا في حسم الوفاق .
âک† كلما نتذكر معسكر القاهرة الذي ساهم في تفوق الزعيم على الذئاب النيجيرية في الدور الأول نحس بالإطمئنان على المريخ خاصة وهو يقيم معسكرا في ذات المكان وفي ذات التوقيت اي قبل لقاء الذهاب فلا يسعنا إلا نتقدم بالشكر والإشادة للجنة التسيير التي دبرت للفريق هذا المعسكر .
âک† تبقى أن يقوم كل من الإعلام والجماهير بما يليهم ليرفع الزعيم التمام ويرمي قدام .
âک† أيها الشفوت دقت ساعة العمل .

âک…âک… آخر نقطة âک…âک…
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*همد سنحصل على ثلاثة مليار قبل الذهاب للجزائر...ووجود سالم مهم..ورئيس المريخ قام بتاجيل سفره للقاهرة

اكد المهندس عبد القادر همد عضو مجلس المريخ حصول المريخ على دعم مالي مقدر يصل الى ثلاثة مليارات قبيل توجه بعثة المريخ الى الجزائر لاداء مباراة الاياب مع الوفاق
وقال همد ان رئيس المريخ قام بتاجيل سفره للقاهرة والذي كان مقررا اليوم بسبب تحركاته مع بعض الجهات لجلب الدعم
واضاف تعليقا على ازمة الحارس جمال سالم ان وجود الاوغندي في حراسة مرمى الفريق في مباراتي سطيف يعتبر امرا مهما للغاية وان المجلس قام بحل مشكلته وسيقوم بتسليمه مستحقاته كاملة.
واكد همد ترشحه فعليا لرئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس إتحاد كرة القدم السودانيّ يتسابق كالمشجعين لإلتقاط الصور مع  لاعبيّ ريال مدريد ،بينما لاعبو منتخبه لم يتشرفوا برؤيتهِ منذ فترةٍ ليست  بالقصيرة ..





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﻛﻞ ﺣﺎﻓﺰ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻟﺴﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺄﺧﺮﺍﺕ

ﺣﺮﺹ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻣﻄﻮﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺒﺬﻟﻪ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻭﺭﻏﺒﺘﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ ﻭﺗﺨﻄﻲ ﻋﻘﺒﺔ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻭﺍﻣﺘﺪﺡ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺴﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﻓﻤﺒﻴﻚ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺑﺸﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﺗﻠﻮﺡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷُﻓﻖ ﻷﻥ ﺭﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻋﺪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻭﺳﻴﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻤﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ، ﻭﺃﻛﺪ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﺗﺪﻓﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﺀ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺰﺍﻣﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ، ﻭﺯﻑ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺃﻛﺪ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺍﺗﻔﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺨﺼﻴﺺ ﻛﻞ ﺣﺎﻓﺰ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﺎﻭﻱ ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻟﺴﺪﺍﺩ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺄﺧﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻔﺘﺢ ﺷﻬﻴﺘﻬﻢ ﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺣﻞ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺑﺄﻗﺪﺍﻣﻬﻢ، ﻓﺎﺫﺍ ﻗﺎﺗﻠﻮﺍ ﺑﺸﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﻭﻧﺠﺤﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺨﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻭﻭﺻﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺃﻱ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺟﻴﺪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﺨﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻭﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻣﻠﺘﻔﺔ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻭﻻﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺨﻄﻲ ﻋﻘﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوضوح شديد 
عبدالله كمال 
نهواك في كل الظروف

* مؤكد ان ما قام به جمهور المريخ نهار السبت امر نادر الحدوث، ولا يمكن ان يقوم به الا جمهور (معلم) ، وجمور المريخ ظل على الدوام معلماً للجيمع معنى الوفاء والحب والاحترام الحقيقي لشعار لم يعتاد من يعشقه ان يخونه، فالمريخ هو من يقال له: (نهواك في كل الظروف).
* اكثر من اربعمائة الف جنيه بالسودان، وبحسابات العملة الامريكية اكثر من ثلاثين الف دولار، هو بالتأكيد رقم مهول دفعته الصفوة من حر مالها دعماً للكيان، لم يجبرها احد على ان تفعل ذلك، ولم تضرب على الايادي، وانما هو تعبير عن حب فاق حدود الوصف وعشق لا يمكن للحروف ان توصفه وفي ذلك تجسيد للمقولة: (الصفوة دائماً في الميعاد)
* لن نكون ظالمين للصفوة اذا طلبنا منها ان يكون ذلك اللقاء شهرياً، وان لا تتوقف النفرات مهما كان العائد المالي، مع ثقة كاملة في دواخلنا بأن ما جمع يوم السبت الماضي لن ينقص وسيكون ضربة البداية من اجل بناء المريخ الذي نحب ونشتهي، المريخ الذي نأمل ان يكون (مالك زمام امرو).
* مع كامل الاحترام والتقدير للقابضين على جمر الادارة المريخية في الوقت الحالي، ونسي ورفاقه، الا ان احد عشاق المريخ لديه مقترح جميل فيما يخص هذه النفرات، والمقترح ينص على ضرورة ان تواصل ادارة ونسي العمل على تسيير النادي عبر بنود اخرى ليس من بينها (نفرة القروبات) التي نتمنى ان يتم تحويلها لملفات اخرى اكثر اهمية وحيوية.
* ويتوجب على ادارة النادي وبالتنسيق مع مشرفي القروبات المريخية المختلفة ان تعمل على فتح حساب باسم النادي تودع فيه عائدات النفرة الشهرية على ان لا يكون لتلك العائدات اي علاقة بأمر تسيير نشاطات الفريق اليومية والشهرية التي يجب ان يتم البحث عن وسائل اخرى لجمعها.
* مثلاً المريخ يدفع شهرياً الاف الجنيهات كأجرة لسيارات المحترفين الاجانب واللاعبين، وهذه فاتورة آن الاوان ان تقوم الصفوة بتمزيقها بجمع مبلغ مالي يكفي لشراء اربع سيارات سوف تعين مجالس الادارات في المستقبل عوضاً عن المبالغ الضخمة التي تدفع للشركات كأجرة شهرية.
* اما البند الثاني فأعتقد انه اكثر اهمية وهو يتعلق بالفاتورة المالية الباهظة التي يدفعها النادي شهرياً سواءً للفنادق او كإيجارات لشقق الجهاز الفني والمحترفين الاجانب، فعدد من النفرات الجماهيرية الشهرية بذات قوة النفرة الاولى يمكن ان يقود الى جمع مبلغ مالي ضخم يتم تحويله بالكامل لشراء منزل ضخم للمريخ وتأسيسه بنظام الشقق الفندقية الفاخرة التي لا تقل عن الفنادق في شئ.
* من المهم ان تكون تلك هي نقطة البداية بالنسبة للتفاعل المريخي الكبير الذي تشهده الفترة الحالية ومن المؤكد ان تمزيق هاتين الفاتورتين سوف يجعل مسألة ادارة نادي المريخ اقل صعوبة مما هو عليه الآن ويمكن بعد ذلك الالتفات الى المشاريع الاستثمارية المقترحة لتعين نادي المريخ في مستقبله والتي نتمنى ان يأتي تأسيسها عبر مجهودات واموال اهل المريخ جميعاً وان لا يقتصر ذلك على فئة دون الاخرى، كما نتمنى ان لا تقتصر المساهمات على مريخاب (الواتساب) فالباب مفتوح امام كل المريخاب ان يتقدموا تلك الصفوف في السبت الاول من كل شهر للمساهمة في مستقبل الزعيم الذي يجب ان يبنى بجهود ابناءه جميعاً بدلاً عن الجلوس على الرصيف وانتظار مساهمات الدولة والافراد.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

كشفت المتابعات ان احد الاندية بالممتاز قرر معاقبة لاعبي الفريق الذين تعرضوا لخسارة كبيرة في الدوري الممتاز علي اداء المران منتصف النهار وبملعب ترابي المعروف بملاعب الليق بعد ان ابدي مجلس الادارة غضبه الشديد من الهزيمة بالرغم من ان الفريق ظل يقدم مستويات جيدة في مباريات الدوري الممتاز وحقق نتائج باهرة امام اندية المقدمة.



**************
المقصود النسور ياربى ولا انا غلطان ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان عجب يخضع لفحوصات و احتمال باستبعاده 



قام الاطار الطبي باخضاع نجم الوسط رمضان عجب لفحوصات طبيه صباح امس بعد ان اشتكي من معاودة الشعور بالام الاصابه السابقة التى كانت قد حرمته من بداية الاعداد و تبين من خلال الفحوصات ان رمضان يحتاج للراحة ثم الخضوع لفحوصات اخرى لذى تم ابعاده من تدريبات الأمس.
جدير بالذكر ان عجب كان قد تعرض لكدمة فى مباراة السودان وساحل العاج خرج على اثرها من الملعب.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين زعماء 
*

----------


## kampbell

*كل الشكر للاخوه  الاعزاء 

خضر الله ايديكم  و زادكم حبا في الزعيم  و الصفوه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااجل
 جمال سالم وصل الخرطوم والمريخ يطلب تأشيرة مصر وصل  مطار الخرطوم صباح اليوم حارس الزعيم جمال سالم وتتم في هذه اللحظات  بالسفارة المصرية إجراءات الحصول على تأشيرة الدخول للأراضي المصرية، وفي  حال انتهائها اليوم سيتم تسفيره على الفور للحاق بمعسكر الفريق بالقاهرة...



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رسمياً : قناة الشروق الفضائية تنقل مباريات الدورى السوداني الممتاز

الرياضي سبورت .. 

قالت مصادر اعلامية اليوم  الاثنين ان مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة السوداني اكمل اتفاقه مع قناة الشروق الفضائية بخصوص نقل بعض مباريات الدوري السوداني الممتاز .

وكشفت القناة انها تفاوض مع أمين عام اتحاد الكرة اسامة عطا المنان لنقل المباريات التي يكون طرفها الهلال والمريخ بالاضافة الى نمور شندي ورجحت مصادر ان تنقل القناة مباراة الهلال والنيل شندي هذا الاسبوع من استاد شندي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب وفاق سطيف الجزائري يشترط حل مشاكل الفريق من اجل استمراره
 
 
   اشترط السويسرس آلان غيغز مدرب وفاق سطيف الجزائري حل المشاكل التي تحاضر  الفريق قبل مواجهة المريخ السوداني في ذهاب دور الستة عشر من دوري ابطال  افريقيا من اجل الاستمرار مع الفريق بعد توقف عدد من اللاعبين عن التدريبات  للازمة المالية التي تضرب السطايفة .. حيث طالب ادارة النادي بالعمل علي  حل كافة المشاكل من الدخول لمواجهة المريخ بمعنويات عالية.
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

رمضان عجب يخضع لفحوصات و احتمال باستبعاده 



قام الاطار الطبي باخضاع نجم الوسط رمضان عجب لفحوصات طبيه صباح امس بعد ان اشتكي من معاودة الشعور بالام الاصابه السابقة التى كانت قد حرمته من بداية الاعداد و تبين من خلال الفحوصات ان رمضان يحتاج للراحة ثم الخضوع لفحوصات اخرى لذى تم ابعاده من تدريبات الأمس.
جدير بالذكر ان عجب كان قد تعرض لكدمة فى مباراة السودان وساحل العاج خرج على اثرها من الملعب.




 اللاعب رمضان عجب أصاباتة تحير وحقو بعده دة نطلق عليه الرجل الزجاجى ... مللنا من حكاية اصاباته المتكرر [ روبن ] المريخ .. غايتو نتمنى له عاجل الشفاء ويشفى من الأصابة ويلحق المباراة القادمة إن شاء الله  .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااجل
 جمال استلم تأشيرة مصر والمغادرة الثامنة مساء اليوم...
*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*دا فوتوشوب غير متقن ، يأخي اتركوا خلق الله في حاته وبلاش تكسبوا ( سيئة ) جارية ليوم الدين لانو الحاجات بتتناقل وستظل موجودة ، وعلي من إفتعلها
الاستعداد لحصاده .
*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*دا فوتوشوب غير متقن ، يأخي اتركوا خلق الله في حاتها وبلاش تكسبوا ( سيئة ) جارية ليوم الدين لانو الحاجات دي بتتناقل إسفيرياً وستظل موجودة مايقي النت ، وعلي من إفتعلها
الاستعداد لحصاده .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
لا للإستهانة بالوفاق‏

â–، لا حديث يعلو هذه الأيام سوى الحديث عن موقعتي وفاق سطيف الجزائري بأمدرمان في (التاسع) و (التاسع عشر) من شهر أبريل الجاري في دور ال (16) لدوري أبطال افريقيا.

â–، على الصعيد الإعلامي بدأت الأقلام في تقليب أوراق الفريق الجزائري وتفنيد سجلات طاقمي التحكيم اللذان سيديران لقائي الذهاب والإياب.

â–، في الجانب الإداري نجحت لجنة (التسيير) وبإمتياز في إقامة معسكر تحضيري بالقاهرة على غرار ما حدث قبل لقائي ذئاب واري النيجيري والذي كانت محصّلته تحقيق الفوز ذهاباً واياباً مع الحفاظ على نظافة الشباك.

â–، أما زلزال الملاعب فقد دشّن أولى مهامه الرسمية لدعم مشوار الأحمر الوهاج (بنفرة) جادت بها مجموعات الواتساب والفيس بوك في واحدة من ظواهر الدعم والتضافر المتميزة والتي كانت حصيلتها مبلغ (436) ألف جنيه.

â–، أودعت (مجموعة محددة) من جماهير المريخ قرابة النصف مليار بالقديم لخزانة النادي في (سويعات) وهو إن دل إنما يدل على أن هذا الأحمر إن إستعان بوقوده الأول (جماهيره) وبقناعة متناهية في الدعم تحت مظلة إدارة (مسؤولة) يمكن أن يجعل منه قوة مالية ضاربة.

â–، وصفنا ما حدث (بمجموعة محددة) لأن عشاق المريخ على امتداد ربوع الوطن وخارج القطر مازلنا ننتظر منهم أن تتقاطر دعوماتهم مطراً مالياً وعينياً لإعانة لجنة التسيير في المنصرفات المالية وقيادة الأحمر لبلوغ دور ال 16 بإذن الله.

â–، في خضم تلك الأحداث الرائعة والإلتفاف الجميل برزت على السطح أنباء تتحدّث عن (ضعف) وفاق سطيف الجزائري وسعادة المدير الفني البلجيكي لوك ايمال بالخسارة الأخيرة أمام شباب بلوزداد في الرابطة المحترفة الجزائرية الأولى.

â–، شخصياً كتبت قبل أيام أن وفاق سطيف (ضعيف) أمام سطوة (المريخ) شريطة أن يجد من لاعبيه إحترام الخصم بعيداً عن التهويل والتضخيم فقد التوازن هو المطلوب.

â–، إضافة لذلك نقطة مهمة جداً وهى أن مواقف الفرق ببطولاتها المحلية لم تنعكس في يوم من الأيام مطلقاً على مسيرتها القارّية أو الاقليمية.

â–، نال تشيلسي الإنجليزي دوري أبطال أوروبا موسم (2012) بينما كان ترتيبه (السادس) بمسابقة بلاده لنفس الموسم.

â–، وحقق ليفربول دوري الأبطال موسم (2005) بينما أنهى موسمه المحلي وهو في الترتيب (الخامس).

â–، دعونا من الأمثلة الأوروبية ألم يبغ مولودية شباب العلمة دوري المجموعات الأفريقي الموسم الماضي وهو (ساقط) من أندية الأولى؟

â–، ألم يصل فريق المغرب التطواني لدور المجوعات ايضاً وترتيبه في مسابقة بلاده انتهى بالمركز (الرابع)؟

â–، حتى سموحة المصري وصل لدور المجموعات الموسم الماضي بينما انتهى به الموسم المحلي وهو في الترتيب (العاشر).

â–، الفريق الذي وصل لنهائي دوري أبطال افريقيا لموسم (2015) إتحاد العاصمة الجزائري أنهى المسابقة المحلية في بلاده وهو في الترتيب (السابع) !!

â–، هل أثّرت نتائج إتحاد العاصمة يومها على مسيرة الفريق الافريقية؟ هل منعه المركز السابع بدوري بلاده من بلوغ نهائي الأبطال الذي عجز عنه بطل الدوري السوداني (المريخ) ووصيفه (الهلال)؟

â–، لذلك فإننا ضد حالة الاطمئنان بترتيب وفاق سطيف الحالي ببطولة الدوري الجزائري حيث يحتل المركز (الحادي عشر) وخروجه من كأس الجزائر على يد (إتحاد بلعباس) في الدور ربع النهائي.

â–، الفرق المتأجرحة ببطولاتها المحلية تلعب (بدافعين) في مشاركاتها القارّية أملاً في تعويض جماهيرها ولتحقيق نصر تمسح به خيباتها المحلية.

â–، وفاق سطيف متأرجح فنياً ولكن دوافعه ستتضاعف لأن المواجهة أمام (المريخ) وليس أمام أي فريق آخر فالأحمر جندله إياباً بهدفين في مجموعات البطولة الماضية واقتنص منه نقطة غالية من أرضه ووسط جماهيره.

â–، الوفاق سيسعى لمسح خروج الكأس وموقفه السئ بالدوري ولكسر (شوكة المريخ) الذي حظي بسمعة مهولة بأرض المليون شهيد بعد أن أسقط فرقها الثلاثة بأمدرمان ونال (أربع) نقاط من الجزائر كانت بإمكانها ان ترتفع إلى (خمس) لولا فساد التحكيم الافريقي.

â–، احترموا الوفاق ولا تضخموه واحذروا من سعيه لإنقاذ موسمه على حساب المريخ.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: فاز الريال ولكن الكلاسيكو كان مملاً، بينما قمة الليفر والتوتنهام كانت الاجمل على الإطلاق والليستر يواصل التوليد ويبدو أنه (سيضئ) قريباً. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجموعة همد تدفع ببرنامج طموح لاكتساح انتخابات اتحاد الخرطوم



عقدت مجموعة التغيير التي دفعت بالمهندس عبد القادر همد القيادي المريخي المعروف لرئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم اجتماعها الثاني أمس بحضور عدد كبير من أندية الخرطوم بدرجاتها المختلفة وبحضور عدد من الأقطاب ورموز الحركة الرياضية بالبلاد, وشرف الاجتماع بالحضور المهندس عبد القادر همد الذي أعلن عن طرح نفسه مرشحاً رسمياً لاتحاد الخرطوم بعد توافق الجميع مع البرنامج الانتخابي الطموح الذي دفعت به المجموعة والذي يلبي أشواق وتطلعات أندية الدرجات المختلفة ويعزز مكانة اتحاد الخرطوم الرائد, وأمن البرنامج على تهيئة بيئة أفضل للعاملين وتأهيلهم وتوسيع قاعدة الاستثمار حتى تعود بالنفع على كل أندية الخرطوم وأمن المجتمعون على ضرورة الترويج الفوري للبرنامج حتى يصل إلى قاعدة عريضة من أجل اكتساح انتخابات اتحاد الخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابوجريشة: لن نسجل محترفين من الهلال
 
 
   ذكر الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي لنادي المريخ انهم لن  يتعاقدوا مع المحترفين الذين انهي الهلال تعاقداتم مؤخرا واشار ان المريخ  لديه رؤية فنية خاصة ظل يتعامل بها حول التعاقد مع المحترفين .. وذكر ان  معسكرالقاهرة يسير بصورة جيدة تأهباً لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في ذهاب  دور الـ16 من دوري ابطال افريقيا بملعبنا بأم درمان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  بالصور..المدرب يخضع حارس المريخ جمال سالم لتدريبات منفردة 

 
 كفرووتر / خاص القاهرة/ 

اخضع مدرب اللياقة البدنية عبد العظيم جابر صباح اليوم الحارس جمال سالم  الى تدريبات منفردة عن المجموعة و ذلك بسبب انشغال بقية اللاعبين بمباراة  عصر اليوم ضد فريق مصر المقاصة و كان اللاعب قد غادر الخرطوم ووصل صباح  اليوم و شارك في تدريب في العاشرة من صباح اليوم بفندق موفمبيك استعدادا  للمشاركة مع زملائه اللاعبين في مواجهة وفاق سطيف في بطولة افريقيا المقرر  لها التاسع من الشهر الجاري على  ملعب نادي المريخ في جولة الذهاب مرحلة  دور الـــــ(16)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
التجربة الأخيرة

* يخوض الزعيم عصر اليوم آخر تجاربه الإعدادية قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف السبت، وذلك في الثالثة والنصف عصر اليوم أمام مصر المقاصة أحد أندية الدوري المصري...
* ويأتي لقاء اليوم وسط بعض التقلبات الخفيفة في الظروف المحيطة بجاهزية بعض اللاعبين سواء لخوض اللقاء الإعدادي اليوم أو لقاء الوفاق...
* لا أحب دائما الخوض في الأمور الفنية فهذه مسؤولية المدرب إيمل ولكن الواجب الصحافي يحتم علينا وضع القارىء الكريم في قلب الحدث تماما...
* لعل أبرز وأقلق هذه التقلبات هو موضوع تخلف الحارس جمال سالم عن بداية المعسكر وهو فعلا أمر مقلق صاحبه تصريح في غير محله من رئيس القطاع الرياضي الذي هو واحد من أس البلاوي المسؤولة عن انفلات أوضاع اللاعبين ليس لعدم الخبرة في التعامل مع مثل هذه المواقف ولكن لعدم الحكمة في معالجتها في وقتها أو بالأحرى التعالي والنفخة الكاذبة في غير معترك...
* شخصيا كنت متابع مع أحد الصفوة المقربين من جمال سالم والذي كان يشتكي له دائما من عدم وفاء اللجنة بمستحقاته ولعلكم تابعتم تلميحي لذلك في أحد مقالاتي بعد تأخره عن معسكر الإعداد الأول في الحبشة وقطر...
* يعني المشكلة قديمة منذ أربعة أشهر بالتمام والكمال ولمح جمال لصديقه بانه أخبر اللجنة عبر هذا الأبوجريشة بصرف مستحقاته قبل سفره ليوغندا ووعدوه بتحويلها له وأخلفوا بوعدهم حتى مساء الامس...
* وحتى كتابة هذه السطور فقد صديقي الصفوة الاتصال بجمال وأتتنا صحف اليوم المريخية بتصريح للناطق الرسمي يؤكد من خلاله أن جمال سالم سيكون حضورا فجر اليوم بالخرطوم وظهرا في القاهرة نتمنى ذلك...
* عدم أداء جمال للقاء سطيف سيزيد من أعباء خط الدفاع والمحورين فجمال كان صمام أمان ومطمئنين تماما على مرمانا في وجوده ولعل زيادة أعباء خط الدفاع والمحورين ستربك تماما خطط اللعب التي كانت ستعتمد على الهجوم الضاغط بغية إحراز أكبر عدد من الأهداف يريحنا في لقاء الإياب...
* المعز لن يكون بديلا كامل الدسم لجمال نسبة لعامل السن اولا ولابتعاده عن حساسية اللعب التنافسي ولقاء اليوم التجريبي لن يؤهله ليكون جاهزا للقاء سطيف الحاسم خاصة وانه عائد من اصابة مؤثرة في اصبعه واذا استمر غياب جمال فلابد من ما ليس منه بد والله ولي التوفيق...
* نستبشر خيرا بالعودة القوية لجابسون سلمون الذي لامست قدماه الكرة في تدريب امس المسائي وقدم مردودا طيبا وهذا مؤشر ممتاز لعودة الحياة لخط وسط المريخ خاصة وان علاء الدين بات يقترب كثيرا من العودة لمستواه المعهود...
* حتى أمس ظل يعاني رمضان عجب من اصابته التي تعرض لها في لقاء المنتخب امام ساحل العاج في الركبة وظل الجهاز الطبي يبذل جهدا مقدرا من أجل تجهيزه..كما انضم له أمس عبده جابر بشد عضلي، فيما ظل تراوري يؤدي تمارين التأهيل الفردية جراء اصابته في لقاء وواري الأخير وهي اصابة متجددة في عضلات فخذه الأيسر...
* من الطبيعي ان يقوم إيمل في تجربة مصر المقاصة اليوم بالزج بالفريق المرشح للقاء سطيف ومن المتوقع ان يلعب المعز في حراسة المرمى وضفر أو شمس على خانة الظهير الأيمن وأمير وعلي جعفر متوسطي دفاع وبخيت خميس ظهير أيسر وعمر وعلاء محاور وامامهما راجي وكوفي وبكري وعنكبة في الهجوم...
* ونتمنى اشراك البدلاء بوصف المباراة آخر مباراة اعدادية للأحمر فهناك محمد المصطفى وكريم ومصعب وابراهومة وأوكرا وربما جابسون لمدة بسيطة قبل نهاية اللقاء...
* سعدت كثيرا أمس باتصالات مكثفة وصلتني من مختلف الصفوة داخل وخارج البلاد الذين لم يحالفهم ظرفهم في المشاركة في حملة نفرة القروبات وأشادوا بها وبالبداية المشجعة للنفرة أمس الأول ويؤكدون من خلالها استعدادهم التامة والآلاف الآخرين للدخول الفوري في النفرة وفعلا أكد الكثيرين البيان بالعمل ولايتسع المجال لذكر أسمائهم...
* لعل الإعداد السريع للنفرة والذي لم يتجاوز الأسبوع جعل الكثيرين لم يتقدموا الصفوف ولكن عزاءنا أن الحملة بعون الله ستكون مستمرة إلى ما لانهاية بعد عمر مديد للكل ولهذا فالفرصة متاحة للجميع للحاق بالركب وبعون الله في الثاني من مايو لازم نكسر حاجز المليار ونصل في الثاني من يونيو للمليار ونصف والثاني من يوليو للمليارين الحمد لله وليس ذلك بغريب عليكم صفوة بلادي...
* نفرة الوفاق بنفس القدر تسير على قدم وساق خاصة من قروبات التيفو والالتراسات والبروفات وصلت مراحل متقدمة ونأمل أن ترتفع الوتيرة خلال الأيام الخمس المقبلة كما نأمل أن تكون باقي الروابط ولجان التعبئة الجماهيرية قد أعدت العدة لاستقطاب الخمسين ألف شفت...
* نتمنى ألا تتجه لجنة التسيير لزيادة فئات الدخول عن معدلها الطبيعي المعروف وبخاصة المساطب الشعبية وطابق شاخور لان ذلك سلاح ذو حدين والصفوة ما قصروا في نفرة القروبات فلا تثقلوا عليهم...
* ونفس القدر وبعد نجاح تسويق التلفزة نتمنى ان تنجح لجنة الاستثمار في تسويق باقي الملفات الخاصة برعاية المباراة مثل الاعلانات حول الملعب..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
كم في الخط
1

بلغ دخل مباراة الهلال والأهلي فقط تسعة الف جنيه في ذات اليوم الذي تبرع به جزء من جمهور المريخ بنصف مليار والفريق معسكر في القاهرة.. لوحت جماهير المريخ بايصالات الدفع ولوح الدماعة بلافتات ورقية تطالب بطرد فلانة واقصاء فلان وكل الكلام ده في امدرمان.. ناس تحطم الدخل وناس تحطم السياج...9 الف فقط دخل مباراة في الممتاز طرفها متصدر مؤقت.. ده كوم والانارة دوت كوم تاني.. قال ايه قال تبديل الحديثة بالاحدث.. احدث ولا حرج.. اللمبة طلعت زمبا...زمبا باري اديل كده.. وبنقول الكلام ده ..علشان نعرف قيمة الجنيه...9 الف بدون صف.. صف شنو والجمهور كلو مرق في موتر الكاردينال اقصد موتر المارشال.

.......

المريخ عسكر في القاهرة في فندق موفمبيك بالخصوص وأتى بخبير تغذية مخصوص.. يعني كرر كل خطوات ما قبل مواجهة واري بذلك يكون قد اعلن الطوارئ... المريخ سيواجه مصر المقاصة اليوم في مباراة تجريبية وحيدة في معسكره... ولعل مباراتي ساحل العاج مع المنتخب قد اعطت الاطمئنان للجمهور والمدرب على السواء.. علي جعفر وامير كمال دفاعا...وراجي وعجب وسطا.. وعنكبة وبكري هجوما وجمال سالم قد شارك مع منتخب بلاده.. اظن ان الفوز ليلة السبت.. مسألة وقت بمعطيات الاعداد والمناورات ...

فالوفاق متخبط جدا وفي هزال فني بائن.. المجموعات جات .. هسي بنصعد.

........

سيلفي المريخ مع الأميرة السمراء قريب من سيلفي رئيس اتحادنا مع كريستيانو وبنزيمة.. رضينا مع الهلال جابت ليها ريال...

.......

النفرات الشهرية للمريخاب نتمنى ان تتواصل مع الانتصارات لفريق الكرة فهي الضامن الاول لتواصلها فالجمهور في كل مكان عاطفي والانتماء الجمعي دوماً عاطفي.. ورواء هذه العاطفة بالانتصار فاذا رأينا ان هزيمة برسلونة أمس الاول رغم الالف الكيلومترات قد ابكت كثيربن فمن باب اولى سنعرف ان الانتماء للنادي القريب أكبر والمساهمات لأجل الاحسان للنادي اختيار ابلغ دليل.

......

بلا شك حديث ابو جريشة عن الثقة في المعز يبقى حديثا مقبولا فالمعز حارس كبير وعودته لبوابة المريخ تبقى مرجوة.

........

فوز قناة الملاعب بنقل مباراة المريخ يوم السبت لن تعني بحال من الاحوال ان الاستاد سيكون شاغرا .. لذلك نتمنى ان يجد الناس تذاكر مبكرة.

.......

سيكافا القيافة حبينا الوصافة... لو نيلت الوصافة فهذه خطوة مهمة.. المريخ يمكن ان يشارك بفريق مانديلا.. نالها مرتين ويطمح في الثالثة...عصام الدحيش قال لي انه يطمح في لقب هدافها.. قلت له هدافها سينال اللقب بلنتات بس.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروفذهبية
ابو بكر مهدي الشريف
تصريحات ضارة


× من أكبر عيوب لجنة التسيير الحمراء عدم ضبطها لبعض أعضاءها، من التصريحات التي لا تخدم مصلحة المريخ العامة أبدا أبدا إن لم تضر !

× بالأمس تحدثنا عن التصريحات الضارة التي يدلي بها الناطق الرسمي للمريخ الأخ كمال شقاق والأخ رئيس القطاع الرياضي عادل أبوجريشة .

× وفي نفس اللحظة والحين صرح الأخ عادل أبوجريشة تصريحات غير موفقة عن غياب حارس المريخ الدولي جمال سالم .

× صحيح أن الحارس الأوغندي أدخل الفريق والنادي في حرج كبير بغيابه الغير متوقع والغير مقبول، ولكن ما كان من حق رئيس القطاع الرياضي أن يدلي بمثل هذه التصريحات المكفهرة..

× هل الأخ عادل وبعد كل هذه السنين من العمل في القطاع الرياضي لم يستوعب حتى هذه اللحظة كيفية التعامل مع العناصر المحترفة؟!

× كان بإمكان أبوجريشة حصر حديثه فقط في جاهزية الحارس المخضرم المعز محجوب، وأنه في كامل الإستعداد لملئ وسد ثغرة جمال سالم وبس .

× ولكن أن يذهب الرجل ليقارن بين الحارسين، ويؤكد تفوق وأفضلية المعز على جمال، ده كلام يحرق الفشفاش ويطرشق الشرايين بكل تأكيد .

× متى لعب المعز حتى نقارنه بجمال ونعطيه الأفضلية الفنية كمان؟ وهل المعز محجوب غريب على جماهير الرياضة حتى نصفه بما ليس هو أهل له؟

× غياب الحارس جمال سالم سيضر بالمريخ كثيرا في مسيرة التنافس الأفريقي، وإذا كان رأي لجنة التسيير هو نفس رأي أبوجريشة، فهذا يعني وداع المريخ للتنافس عند محطة وفاق سطيف، قطع شك .

× جمال سالم يمثل نسبة كبيرة جدا من قوة الفريق الأحمر، وفي نفس الوقت يمثل مصدر تفاؤل عظيم عند الصفوة الحمراء، للذهاب بعيدا في التنافس الأفريقي الشرس .

× كنا والله سنحترم رأي أبوجريشة، إذا ركز فقط على عدم تأثر المريخ بغياب أي لاعب وأنه لن يستطيع أي لاعب لي ذراع النادي الكبير .

× نحن لا نريد أن نجتر السلبيات التي تسببها وتجلبها تصريحات بعض الأعضاء، لأن الوقت غير مناسب ومباراة المصير على بعد أيام معدودات، فلا يصح فتق الجراحات أو المحاسبات، ولكن البعض يجبرنا جبرا على هذا .

× وكما طالبنا بالأمس لجنة المريخ، نكرر اليوم نفس الطلب بأن يسعى المجلس إلى إحضار الحارس المهم، وأن يبذل كل غال وثمين من أجل عودة جمال لحماية عرينه يوم السبت إن شاء الله تعالى .

× الرأي عندي أن ما قامت به جماهير المريخ من دعم قارب النصف مليار جنيه سوداني في قعدة واحده، لهو شيئ يوضح بجلاء قيمة ومكانة أهل الأحمر الوهاج وغيرتهم وحضورهم في الوقت المناسب .

× وهي كذلك رسالة ظاهرة المضامين والدلائل ، لكل من يشكك أو يدعى فقر وحاجة المريخ، وهو يحتوى هولاء الهائمين المتيمين بعشق وحب الكيان الكبير، ومن أجله يهون عندهم الدينار المدخور والذهب المكنوز .

الذهبية الأخيرة

× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم ، نتقدم بالتعازي للأخ الصديق محمد بسطاوي لاعب الهلال السابق في وفاة والده الحاج بسطاوي، التي حدثت أمس الأول، وتمتد تعازينا لأشقاءه جمال وبكري، وكل أفراد الأسرة، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دحيه : أكملنا صيانة سور الإستاد الداخلي والقلعة الحمراء جاهزة لمباراة الوفاق



طمأن  كمال دحية مدير إستاد المريخ الجماهير الحمراء على جاهزية الإستاد  لاستقبال المباراة الأفريقية المهمة أمام وفاق سطيف مشيراً إلى أن الجهة  التي تضررت في مباراة أمس الأول بين الهلال وأهلي الخرطوم كانت في السور  الشرقي بامتداد عشرة أمتار فقط نافياً أن يكون الانهيار الخفيف الذي حدث في  تلك المنطقة كان مدبّراً بل حدث من دون قصد بسبب صدام بين مجموعتين أدى  لسقوط جزء من السور الشرقي وتمّت عمليات الإصلاح على وجه السرعة وأصبح  الإستاد في كامل جاهزيته لاستقبال مباراة وفاق سطيف وأشار دحية إلى أن  الملعب الآن جاهز تماماً لاستقبال تلك المباراة لافتاً إلى أن سور الإستاد  كانت صيانته قد اكتملت قبل مباراة منتخبنا الوطني للشباب أمام نظيره الكيني  .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
أهل النفير .. الحب الوفير والتوفير

×أعرني لساناً ايها الشعر للشكر ..وان تطق شكراً فلا كنت من شعر ..
×وجئني بنور الشمس والبدرِ كي أرى .. بمَعْناك نور الشمس يُشرق والبدر ..
×وحُم حول أزهار الرياض تطيبا .. بها مثلما حام الفراش على الزهر ..
×وقم في مقام الشكر وانشر لواءهُ .. برأس عمودٍ خذه من غرة الفجر..(معروف الرصافي)
×ما قدمه الجمهور من حب وتقدير لنادِ المريخ يوم الأمس لن نجد له شعراً أو نثراً أو قولاً يوصفه معناً أو شكلاً.
×ما فعله صفوة القوم بدار النادي عشية الأمس أمر يكتب في تاريخ الأندية العالمية وليس المحلية فقط، ما قدمه جمهور النار ذاد الانتصار ليس بجديد عليهم فالشيء من معدنه لا يستغرب.
×منظر المريخاب وهم يحملون صكوك الولاء للأحمر بعد تقديم الدعم العيني والمادي ليست جديدة على مجتمع الزعيم فالمريخ سبق له عمل نفرات مماثلة وأذكر أنني عندما كنت صغيراً وجدت الوالد الذي تعلمنا منه حب المريخ وجدته يحتفظ بإيصال مالي مروس بترويسة نادي المريخ، وعندما سألته عن سبب احتفاظه به رفقة ألبومه الخاص بجيل مانديلا، رد قائلاً بأن ذلك الإيصال يعود لنفرة تعمير الاستاد وبناء الدار وقال بأن تلك النفرة شارك فيها المريخاب كلا بما يملكه فبعضهم شارك بالمال البعض الآخر بالمجهود مثلما حدث في الأيام الماضية عند إعادة تأهيل الدار وإنعاش خزانة النادي بالمال.
×المريخ عالم جميل ما في ذلك شك، جمهور رائد ويستحق الأفضل دائماً ولا يرضى إلاّ بالتواجد في القمة فعلاً وقولاً وتأريخاً وعراقة وانجازات براقة.
×منذ فترات كنا ننتظر عودة التلاحم المريخي لدار النادي مع البعد عن التحزب وتحقيق مقولة الأديب عمر محمود خالد بان اختلاف الرأي فينا يجعل المريخ أقوى، وتحقيق مقولة الأستاذ أسماعيل حسن بأن علاقة المريخي بأخيه المريخي أقوى من صلة الرحم.
×عودنا التأريخ بأن الأحمر يجمع ولا يفرق ولكنه يمر بلحظات تؤثر فيها الاراء المختلفة على استقرار الكيان كيف لا وهنالك من يروج لأحادث (هدامة) من وحي خياله، ويرسخ لمبدأ التحزب من خلال نشر الأقاويل والفتن بين أفراد المجتمع المريخي، ولكن لأن الطبع يغلب التطبع لابد للهدوء والسكينة أن يعودا لدار المريخ الذي شبهه الأستاذ مزمل ابو القاسم بطائر الفينيق الأسطوري الذي يصحو من تحت رماده ليبدأ من جديد لذا فإن العودة للمنبع ليس بغريب على أهل المريخ، وننتظر منهم المزيد في الأشهر القليلة القادمة لمواصلة الدعم.
×المريخ هو الذي يجمعنا، يجمعنا وليس يفرقنا ما يفرقنا هو التعصب للرأي أو التعصب لفئة بعينها دون النظر لمصلحة الكيان العليا فعندما يكون المريخ هو الحديث ونجاح مستقبله هو المطلب لابد للجميع أن يقف تعظيماً للرأي وتعظيماً للفكرة وليس الشخصية وعليه فإن المريخاب بمختلف مسمياتهم يجب أن يعيدوا التفكير حول قضايا الكيان ونعود لنكرر مقولتنا الدائمة بأن المريخ الكيان هو الأهم وليس الأحزاب والشخصيات ونعود لنطالب بضرورة توفير استثمار يغنى الاحمر عن شرور الفقر وهذه الكلمة لا تعبر عن المريخ فالأحمر غني بجماهيره ، غني بحب الناس له لذا فالمطلوب هو مواصلة الحراك المالي الحالي ومواصلة مبدأ القيادة الجماعية المالية.
×ما فعلته قروبات المريخ بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي يجب أن يقود لثورة جماهرية حقيقية مستمرة تضع المريخ موضع الاستقرار المالي وذلك بمواصلة الحصول على صكوك الولاء للأحمر من خلال التبرعات، بالإضافة إلى ضرورة فتح أبواب العضوية الحقيقية التي تدر على المريخ دخلاً شهرياً ثابتا يساهم في تطور فريق كرة القدم واستقرار بنية النادي الإدارية.
في القائم
×حدثت تجربة بالدوري الألماني عندما قام جمهور بوروسيا دورتموند بشراء أزياء الفريق خلال جميع مبارياته في الموسم بصورة مستمرة ومتكررة مما ساهم في انتعاش خزائن النادي الأصفر بالمال ووضعه في مصاف أندية المقدمة في الدوري المحلي والدوري الأوربي ومن ثم المنافسة على لقب أبطال أوربا.
×جمهور بوروسيا قام بشراء جميع الفنائل المطروحة خلال جميع المباريات في الموسم ككل لذا ننتظر من مجلس المريخ توفير متجر للنادي تباع عليه أزياء وشعارات المريخ بصورة رسمية تعود للمريخ بالدخل الوفير.
×هذه الأيام لا حديث بين جماهير الزمالك المصري إلاّ عن الـ(تي شيرت) الجديد المصمم خصيصا لمحبي المظهر الأنيق والخامة الجيدة ويقال بأنه سيطرح للبيع بمبلغ يمكن الجمهور من اقتناءه.
×جمهور المريخ موسمياً يشتري العديد من الشعارات والأزياء ذات الجودة السيئة من خلال البضاعة الواردة من الصين وحال توفرت له خامة جيدة يمكنه شراءها حتى ولو كانت غالية.
شبك خارجي
# نكون معاً، هذه هي البداية، والبقاء معا هو التقدم، والعمل معا هو النجاح..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن 
ما خاب من راهن على الصفوة

* منذ العام الماضي وأنا أراهن وأراهن وأراهن على الصفوة.. وأؤكد بالفم المليان على أنهم الاستثمار الحقيقي لنادي المريخ العظيم.
* الاستثمار الأدبي والمادي والفكري.
* ومنذ العام الماضي وأنا أؤكد وأؤكد وأؤكد على أن جماهير المريخ هي الجماهير المعلّمة التي قلّ أن يوجد مثلها في أية دولة من دول العالم.
* جماهير واعية.. مخلصة.. رشيدة.. رائعة.. مبدعة. 
* ولعل في النفرة التي نظمتها ظهر أمس الأول السبت بدار النادي، وجمّعت من خلالها نحو نصف مليار جنيه، الدليل القاطع على أنها ليست السبب في فشل مشروع دعم الرصيد 2870 كما زعم البعض.
* كيف تجمع نصف مليار جنيه في ساعات محدودة، وتكون السبب في فشل مشروع له أكثر من سبعة أشهر تقريباً؟!.
* سبب فشل دعم الرصيد سببه في رأيي الخاص شكله غير الواضح.. وإعلامه الضعيف.. إلى جانب استياء أعداد كبيرة من الصفوة، من النسبة التي تستقطعها شركات الاتصال والشركة الوسيطة من مشاركاتهم، والتي تصل إلى 30%، مما أضعف رغبتها في الاشتراك.
* والرأي عندي أن يُشكّل المجلس لجنة جديدة ترابط بدار النادي في يوم معين من أيام الأسبوع، يتم إعلانه عبر الصحف، لاستقبال دعم أي قروب.
* ويمكن أن تُسمى هذه اللجنة (لجنة دعم القروبات) مثلها مثل لجنة دعم الرصيد، ويقيني أن العائد الذي يمكن أن نجنيه منها سيفوق عشرات المرات العائد من مشروع دعم الرصيد.
* وفي هذا الصدد أعجبني حديث الأخ الرشيد الطاهر أمس الأول في النفرة، واعترافه بأنهم كانوا يظنون أن دور الجماهير يقتصر على المدرجات- فقط- لكن الحمد لله خاب ظنهم واتضح أن دورها أكبر وأعظم من ذلك بكثير.
* بالمناسبة.. قروبات المريخ لا تقل عن (300) قروب.
* والقروبات التي شاركت في نفرة السبت الماضي كانت نحو (50 قروباً).
* وكما نبهت إلى ذلك في هذه المساحة أمس فإنّ هنالك قروبات أخرى لا تقل عن الخمسين تخطط لتنظيم نفرة مشابهة يوم السبت مطلع الشهر القادم، وتقديم دعم إذا لم يتخط نصف المليار جنيه، لا ينقص.
* وهكذا ستتواصل نفرات القروبات شهرياً، ويتوالى دعمها للخزينة بشكل مستمر. 
* وإذا افترضنا أن كل نفرة سيشارك فيها (50) قروباً.. وكل نفرة ستدعم النادي بنصف مليار، فهذا يعني أن النفرات يمكن أن تصل إلى ست نفرات خلال الأشهر الستة القادمة.. والدعم سيبلغ نحو ثلاثة مليارات جنيه.
* وثلاثة مليارات خلال ستة أشهر مبلغ لا يستهان به.. وكاف جداً لمعالجة عدد كبير من الملفات المهمة.
* مرة ثانية وثالثة وعاشرة نحيي قروبات المريخ ومنتدياته في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي المختلفة.. ونتمنى صادقين أن يوثق مجلس المريخ لنفراتها ووقفاتها خلفه وخلف الفريق، حتى تكون هادية لأجيال المريخ القادمة، وأنموذجاً يُحتذى في كل دول العالم... وآهــ آهــ..

آخر السطور

* يؤدي المريخ عصر اليوم تجربة ودية أمام فريق المقاصة المصري في معسكره الإعدادي بالقاهرة.. وربما تكون هنالك تجربة ثانية أمام فريق المقاولون العرب غداً أو بعد غدٍ.. وبالتأكيد سيخوضهما إيميال بالتشكيلة المرشحة لمباراة الوفاق.
* تأخر حارس المريخ جمال سالم عن الحضور إلى معسكر القاهرة نأمل ألا يمر على القطاع الرياضي مرور الكرام؛ حتى لا يتكرر في المستقبل. 
* لو افترضنا جدلاً أن المجلس تأخر في تسليمه بعض مستحقاته فهل يبرر هذا تمرده على الفريق في هذا التوقيت الحرج الذي تنتظره فيه مباراة مهمة في البطولة الأفريقية؟!.
* عموماً إذا لم يحضر هذا الجمال سالم حتى يوم أمس حسب ما وعد، فليطمئن الأخوة المريخاب إلى أن الحارس القدير المعز محجوب جاهز على أحسن ما يكون لحماية العرين المريخي.
* التحية لابن المريخ البار، وجنديه المجهول جلال عبد الماجد، وهو يتكفل لمجلس المريخ بطباعة تذاكر المباراة الأفريقية مجاناً. 
* وما قد لا يعلمه الكثيرون، هو أن هذا الرجل يدعم المريخ منذ سنوات عديدة، بمختلف الأشكال والألوان، ودون أي منّ أو أذى.. وبعيداً جداً جداً عن الأضواء وفلاشات الصحف. 
* حتى تكفله بطباعة تذاكر مباراة الوفاق- سالف الذكر- أعلن أنه باسم قروب (لجنة التعبئة المريخية) في الواتساب الذي يتولى الإشراف عليه. 
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باختصار
احمد محمد الحسن 
وزير مالية المريخ

  *كان من أطلقت عليه لقب وزير مالية المريخ إن لم تخني الذاكرة الأخ القطب المريخي القيادي المعروف ببنك فيصل الإسلامي عباس البخيت عندما تولى منصب أمين خزينة المريخ في مجلس اللواء ماهل أبو جنة في منتصف تسعينيات القرن الماضي.. وكنت أقصد أن أشير وأن أذكر بأهمية المنصب.. وأهمية الرجل الذي يتولى إدارة الشأن المالي بالمريخ.. وعلى الرغم من أن الأخ عباس حاول أن يبتكر أسلوباً جديداً في إدارته لمالية المريخ استناداً على عقليته وتجاربه الاقتصادية الفذة، إلا إنه واجه العديد من العقبات.. وخاض العديد من المواقف الصعبة التي دفعته إلى الاستقالة من منصبه خاصة بعد أن فرضت الجمعية العمومية الطارئة دخول اللواء خالد حسن عباس وفتحي إبراهيم عيسى إلى مجلس الإدارة بالانتخاب.. وكان له معهما خلاف عميق.. وقبل عباس البخيت وخلال المجالس المتعاقبة منذ أول مجلس إدارة برئاسة المرحوم خالد عبد الله تولي منصب أمين الخزينة بالمريخ أفذاذ من الرجال الذين يشير إليهم تأريخ المريخ بالبنان.. ويذكرهم تأريخ المريخ بالخير جيلاً بعد جيل.. يذكر التأريخ حسين درديري رضوان الرجل الذي أفنى زهرة شبابه في خدمة المريخ.. ويذكر التأريخ (علي يحيى الكوارتي) الذي لم يدخل تأريخ المريخ من بوابة المال- فقط- لكنه كان أحد العظماء الذين ساهموا في بناء نادي المريخ، وفي بناء الإستاد، وتشهد على ذلك (الكمبيالات) التي وقعها مع الأب الروحي شاخور وعثمان أبو العلا وآخرين، والتي قاموا من خلالها بتسديد قيمة الأرض التي بني عليها إستاد المريخ عندما اشترط اللواء طلعت فريد أن تسدد الأندية الثلاثة (المريخ والهلال والموردة) ما عليها من ديون للدولة مقابل منحها قطع الأرض التي بنيت عليها إستاداتها الحالية.. ثم تعاقب على منصب أمين الخزينة بنادي المريخ أفذاذ آخرون منهم محمد الياس محجوب، ومنهم محمد علي أبو راس، ومنهم فاروق سعد الدين، وأعظمهم- على الإطلاق- كان المرحوم محمد عبد المجيد عبد المنعم الذي أدخل نظام الميزانية المراجعة للمرة الأولى في تأريخ المريخ والتقارير المالية المرتبة التي كان يعرضها في كل اجتماع يعقده مجلس الإدارة.. ولعل المرحوم محمد عبد المجيد كان الوحيد من بين وزراء مالية المريخ الذي اهتم بوضع ميزانية ثابتة للصرف على المريخ شهراً بعد شهر.. ويوماً بعد يوم.. ثم أتى محمد فقيري عدلان أحد أعظم الذين تولوا منصب أمين خزينة المريخ لعدة دورات وعرِّف عنه ما كان يتمتع به من أمانة ونزاهة ودقة في التعامل وحرص أكيد في المحافظة على أموال المريخ بصورة أدخلته في العديد من المشاكل والخلافات التي كان يواجهها بقوة عزمه وصلابة إرادته.
   * في المريخ اليوم وزير مالية جديد هو الأخ الخلوق المهذب الرشيد الطاهر الذي يتمتع بكل الصفات والمواصفات التي تجعل منه امتداداً طبيعياً لكل العظماء الذين تولوا مهام وزارة المالية بالمريخ.. ولئن كان الأخ الرشيد قد تولى زمام الأمور المالية في مجلسي التسيير السابق والحالي في ظل ظروف مالية صعبة والتزامات شهرية معقدة ومرتبات وحوافز وعقودات.. فإنه- والحق يقال- قد نجح في تجاوز كل العقبات وتخطي كل المطبات ليقدم أنموذجاً فريداً في التعامل مع الشأن المالي تضرب به الأمثال.. وأعظم ما في الرشيد أنه لم يستسلم للواقع المالي الصعب الذي واجه المجلس بعد رحيل جمال الوالي.. ولم يتراجع عن أداء المهمة التي أوكلت إليه رغم المخاطر والصعوبات التي واجهته.. وظل يحقق النجاح تلو النجاح.. ويجد من رئيس المريخ ومجلسه ومن جماهير المريخ قاطبة الدعم والمؤازرة.. ويكفي ما حدث أمس الأول من نجاح لنفرة القروبات التي قاربت نصف المليار من الجنيهات في ثلاث ساعات.. أفلا يستحق هذا الرجل كلمة شكر من جماهير المريخ؟.
  * أعتقد أنه يستحقها.. ويستحق أكثر منها تكريماً جماهيرياً خاصاً للرشيد الطاهر في النفرة القادمة.. فلا يعرف قدر الرجال إلا الرجال.. وما نيل المطالب بالتمني.. ولكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا!.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
وسط المريخ .. الداء والدواء

# يعتبر خط وسط المرخ أقل خطوط الفريق مستوى منذ بداية الموسم وحتى اللحظة
# حراسة المرمى في وجود جمال سالم شهدت إستقراراً مطلقاً من قيد اليوغندي في يونيو من العام 2014
# خط الدفاع هذا الموسم يقدم أفضل المستويات خاصة بعد التطور الملحوظ في مستوى اللاعب علي جعفر بعد الدعم المعنوي الكبير من الجمهور
# المقدمة الهجومية تعتبر الأفضل بل يمكن إعتبارها أفضل من الموسم السابق بعد إنضمام الثنائي تراوري وعنكبة حيث شكل الثنائي إضافة نوعية كبيرة ويكفي أن تراوري يقف على رأس هدافي الفريق وينافس على صدارة هدافي الممتاز
# وحتى على مستوى البطولة الإفريقية سجل المريخ هدفين بواسطة عبده جابر وبكري المدينة
# في الموسم السابق عانى المريخ من إنعدام فاعلية الهجوم بعد غياب تراوري بالسفر إلى بلاده دون عودة وإعارة عنكبة لهلال التبلدي فكان أن عاني المدينة كثيرا
# نعود لخط الوسط والذي يشكل الِعلة الحقيقة لتراجع مستوى الفريق حيث ظل الوسط أشبه بحقل التجارب بمشاركة عدد من اللاعبين
# شارك إبراهومة ثم إختفى وتبعه جابسة بالغياب بعامل الإصابة ثم راجي على طريقة غيب وتعال ثم رمضان عجب لفترة قصيرة ثم علاء الدين يوسف لفترة أقصر مع الغياب بعامل الإصابة
# الموسم السابق كان وسط المريخ هو كلمة السر في شكل الأداء عموماً بمشاركة فاعلة ومنتظمة وجادة من أيمن سعيد وسالمون جابسون وعمر بخيت وراجي عبد العاطي بجانب مشاركات لشرف شيبوب
# هذا الموسم شهد الوسط غياب أيمن سعيد بإنتهاء فترة تعاقده وغياب سالمون بالإصابة وشرف شيبوب بالإنتقال للدوري التونسي ويمكن القول أن غياب راجي بسبب عدم الجاهزية
# الآن يعتبر عمر بخيت هو اللاعب الوحيد الذي ظل يشارك بصورة منتظمة من بين الموجودين فلم يتغيب مباراة واحدة محلياً وأفريقياً ويمكن القول أن المعلم الصغير هو نجم الفريق الأول حتى اللحظة
# في الفترة الأخيرة أشرك المدرب كريم الحسن بجانب راجي عبد العاطي رفقة عمر بخيت ولكن راجي وكريم لم يقدما الإضافة المطلوبة لعدم الجاهزية والغاني في الأصل مدافع وليس لاعب وسط متخصص زائدا ضعف جاهزيته البدنية فكان من الطبيعي ظهوره بمستوى ضعيف جدا
# أما راجي فهو لا يقل عن كريم في الجاهزية بسبب عدم إنتظامه في التدريبات بصورة جيدة منذ بداية الموسم وفي كثير من المرات تغيب اللاعب بإدعاء الإصابة وهو في كامل صحته وكان غيابه عبارة عن (تمرد مُبطن) بسبب المستحقات وحينما عاد للمشاركة دفع به المدرب فكان طبيعياُ أن يقدم مستويات دون المطلوب
# هذا الوضع شكل ضربة كبيرة لوسط المريخ فكان التراجع بصورة مخيفة مما أثر على إيقاع المجموعة بدرجة كبيرة
# هناك جزئية مهمة أسهمت في ضعف مردود وسط المريخ وهي الخطة التى يلعب بها البلجيكي الذي يعتمد على تنظيم 4_3_3 حيث ظل يدفع بثلاثة لاعبين في الوسط والمشكلة أن ثلاثي الوسط لا يوجد بينهم لاعبين صغار السن وخانة الوسط في الأساس تحتاج الى عناصر ذات حركة دؤوبة لا تهدأ أبداً وقادرة على (الحوامة) في كل أرجاء الملعب
# اللاعب عمر بخيت يحتاج الى عنصرين بجانبه يمتازان بالخاصية التى ذكرناها وصغار في السن ولكن المشكلة الكبيرة أن راجي غير جاهز فنياً وكذا الحال لكريم الحسن غير الجاهز والكبير في السن والبعيد عن اللعب في الوسط من الأساس
# إذاً خانة الوسط تحتاج للاعيبن صغار في السن يجيدان الحركة وفي كامل لياقتهما البدنية والصفتان يفتقدها من يلعب بجانب العنصر المحوري في الوسط وهو عمر بخيت
# نعتقد أن إبراهومة يمكن أن يؤدي بطريقة أفضل من كريم الحسن مع الضغط على راجي عبد العاطي وإخضاعه لتدريبات خاصة حتى تكتمل لياقته البدنية
# وهناك لاعب حال شارك في الوسط يمكن أن يشكل الإضافة المطلوبة وهو رمضان عجب حبيس الطرف اليمين فلو نجح البلجيكي في إشراك لاعب متمكن على الجبهة اليمنى وإستغل رمضان في الوسط مكان كريم يمكن لخط الوسط أن ينتعش كثيراً لأن رمضان لاعب يجيد الحوامة بدرجة الامتياز وهو لاعب صاحب مجهود وافر وسخي في عطائه داخل الملعب
# كنا نتوقع من البلجيكي الإعتماد على التنظيم الذي يناسب عناصر فريقه لا التنظيم الذي يهواه هو ونعتقد أن المدرب دوماً يبني تنظيمه بحسب قدرات لاعبيه وهذا ما لم يفعله لوك إيمال
# تنظيم 4_3_3 لا يتناسب إطلاقاً مع العناصر الموجودة حاليًا في كشف المريخ ونعتقد أن تنظيم 4_4_2 هو الأنسب لأنه يرفع من عدد لاعبي الوسط وبالتالي يمكن أن تحدث عملية تكامل في المستويات
# خطة البلجيكي الحالية تفرغ وسط المريخ من اللاعبين زائداً وجود ثلاثة عناصر لا يتميزون بالحركة المطلوبة إضافة لعدم جاهزيتهم البدنية
# نخشى على الفريق أمام وفاق سطيق من الحركة السريعة للاعبي شمال افريقيا والفريق الجزائري يمتاز بعناصر أقل عمراً من لاعبي المريخ
# من كوارث المريخ والهلال إعتمادهما على لاعبين كبار في السن تجاوزا الثلاثين بسنوات وكل خصومهم في المنافسات يعتمدون على لاعبين شباب
توقيعات متفرقة ..
# تعادل منتخبنا الشاب مع نظيره الكيني بهدف لكل على ملعب المريخ أمس ضمن تصفيات إفريقيا لبطولة الأمم للشباب المقرر قيامها بزامبيا
# كنا نتوقع نتيجة أفضل للشباب الذي وجد إهتماماً كبيرا من الإتحاد العام
# سجل أهل الخرطوم الوطني إشادة كبيرة بأداء حكم مباراتهم ضد هلال الجبال أمس حسين حسب الله رغم خسارتهم بهدف
# حكم ربك يعتبر أكثر حكام الممتاز تطوراً ومن قبل وجد العديد من الإشادات ونأمل أن يحذو بقية حكام الممتاز حذوه حتى تتطور اللعبة عموماً ونضمن منافسة قوية ونزيهة
*

----------

